# Inventory of the world's 200 m+ towers



## InformaticIAN

Here comes the *Philippines...* 11 above 200m

Makati city *6*
Pasig City *2*
Mandaluyong City *2*
Manila City *1*

and more construction on-going


----------



## HK999

*NYC construction status* (updated list, includes U/C, App, Prep, Pro)​
*SUPERTALLS*

*U/C:*

- 1WTC (417m roof, 541m spire)
- 157W. 57th St. (306m roof)

*Approved:*

- Tower Verre (320m roof - needs a redesign, will be built)
- 3WTC (349m roof, 378m spire - construction starting soon, Prep)
- 2WTC (390m roof, 414m spire, construction starting this summer)
- The Gira Sole (305m roof- when they finish the subway tunnel (soon) this will be U/C, Prep)
- Tishman Speyer Towers (336m x 2, on hold, Prep)

*Proposed:*

- 15 Penn Plaza (365m roof, currently in the approval phase)
- Midtown Towers (371m roof - aka One Manhattan West)
- Brookfield Properties Towers (370m roof, they need to build the platform first)
- New York Tower (305m roof)

*SKYSCRAPERS*

*U/C:*

- 4WTC (297m roof)
- 440 West 42nd street (204m roof, still need conformation about the final height)
- 99 Church Street (278m roof, construction started, currently on hold)
- 56 Leonard Street (253m roof, construction started, currently on hold)
- Beekman Tower (267m roof, already T/O)
- The Setai (200m+, already T/O)

*Approved:*

- 250 East 57th Street (218m roof, Phase I already U/C, Phase II following)
- 366 10th Avenue (236m roof)
- 50 West Street (213m roof, on hold)
- 610 Lexington Avenue (215m roof, on hold)
- 5WTC (228m roof)

*Proposed:*

- 1 Madison Avenue Addition (285m roof)
- PANYNJ Tower (261m roof)
- 260 12th Avenue Hotel (252m)
- Two Manhattan West (285m roof)


----------



## InformaticIAN

edited


----------



## isaidso

HK999 said:


> 53: 165 ~ 0,321 ~ 32%. NYC alone makes up 1/3 of all 200m+ buildings in the U.S.. :nuts:


On the same line of thought. Shanghai constitutes 40 of the 184 buildings in China. The summary is below:

Shanghai: 40/184
New York: 53/165
Dubai: 51/51
Seoul: 12/30 (surprisingly low ratio)
Tokyo: 20/30

Melbourne: 6/18
Bangkok: 12/13
Kuala Lumpur: 11/12
Toronto: 8/11
Singapore: 11/11

The other countries all have contributions from just one city except for Taiwan (Taipei and Kaohsiung 2 each), and Saudi Arabia (Riyadh and Jeddah 2 each).


----------



## benjamin_2423

Skyscraper in Panama City, Under construction 2010:

1.Trump Ocean Club Tower - 293mts.
2. Vitri Tower - 281 mts. (more or less)
3. Art and Yoo tower - 265 mts.
4. The Point tower - 255 mts.
5. Financial Center tower - 255 mts.
6. O2 Tower - 246 mts.
7. Revolution tower - 243 mts.
8. Pearl Tower - 242 mts.
9. Megapolis Tower - 240mts (more or less)
10. Water tower - 232 mts.
11. Star Bay tower - 230 mts (more or less)
12. Ten tower - 221 mts.
13. Yatch Club tower - 210 mts.
14. White tower - 210 mts. (more or less)
15. Q tower - 210 mts. (more or less)
16. O1 tower - 208 mts.
17. Aqualina tower - 208 mts.
18. Rivage tower - 208 mts
19. Oceania tower - 207 mts.

10 more towers are absent but even it is not sure.
Greetings,...


----------



## InformaticIAN

deleted


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Save the lists for isaidso . At least with him we know it's pretty much dead accurate.


----------



## HK999

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Save the lists for isaidso . At least with him we know it's pretty much dead accurate.


yes. as i said before: we are all thankful for providing us with new information but let isaidso do the job (i.e. make the list).


----------



## InformaticIAN

deleted


----------



## HK999

^^ not again. hno: imagine everyone posting the list every time one (!) building is added...


----------



## InformaticIAN

ok...


----------



## HK999

InformaticIAN said:


> ok...


thank you. 



isaidso said:


> On the same line of thought. Shanghai constitutes 40 of the 184 buildings in China. The summary is below:
> 
> Shanghai: 40/184
> New York: 53/165
> Dubai: 51/51
> Seoul: 12/30 (surprisingly low ratio)
> Tokyo: 20/30
> 
> Melbourne: 6/18
> Bangkok: 12/13
> Kuala Lumpur: 11/12
> Toronto: 8/11
> Singapore: 11/11
> 
> The other countries all have contributions from just one city except for Taiwan (Taipei and Kaohsiung 2 each), and Saudi Arabia (Riyadh and Jeddah 2 each).


yeah, it's actually quite impressive to see that only a few cities contain all the towers. btw i posted an updated list of NYC construction projects, see above.


----------



## isaidso

InformaticIAN said:


> Here comes the *Philippines...* 11 above 200m
> 
> Makati city *6*
> Pasig City *2*
> Mandaluyong City *2*
> Manila City *1*
> 
> and more construction on-going


Good grief! I have no idea how I missed the Philippines. 

1. PB Com Tower, 241 m (Manila)
2. St. Francis Shangri-La Place, 212 m (Mandalulong)
3. Petron Mega Plaza, 210 m (Makati)
4. Union Bank Plaza, 206 m (Pasig)
5. 1322 Golden Empire Tower, 203 m (Manila)
6. Philamlife Tower, 200 m (Makati)

GT International Tower, The Residences at Greenbelt-San Larenzo Tower, and One Corporate Centre all have roof heights under 200 m. So far I have 2 towers for Manila, 2 towers for Makati, 1 for Mandalulong, and 1 for Pasig. What am I missing? Just remember: roof heights only please.

Once I get this sorted out, I'll combine Makati, Manila, Pasig, and Mandalulong under the heading Manila. I've done the same for other metros around the world like Tokyo and Seoul.


----------



## isaidso

HK999 said:


> yeah, it's actually quite impressive to see that only a few cities contain all the towers. btw i posted an updated list of NYC construction projects, see above.


Yes, the NYC list looks great! I've run out of free time to look at it in detail, but will come back to it tonight. kay:


----------



## InformaticIAN

isaidso said:


> Good grief! I have no idea how I missed the Philippines.
> 
> 1. PB Com Tower, 241 m (Manila)
> 2. St. Francis Shangri-La Place, 212 m (Mandalulong)
> 3. Petron Mega Plaza, 210 m (Makati)
> 4. Union Bank Plaza, 206 m (Pasig)
> 5. 1322 Golden Empire Tower, 203 m (Manila)
> 6. Philamlife Tower, 200 m (Makati)
> 
> GT International Tower, The Residences at Greenbelt-San Larenzo Tower, and One Corporate Centre all have roof heights under 200 m. So far I have 2 towers for Manila, 2 towers for Makati, 1 for Mandalulong, and 1 for Pasig. What am I missing? Just remember: roof heights only please.
> 
> Once I get this sorted out, I'll combine Makati, Manila, Pasig, and Mandalulong under the heading Manila. I've done the same for other metros around the world like Tokyo and Seoul.


We got two towers for Saint Francis with the same height, and i already included the One Rockwell Tower, though still under construction but it already reach its height of 202m. imo


----------



## skyscrapercity

isaidso said:


> Once I get this sorted out, I'll combine Makati, Manila, Pasig, and Mandalulong under the heading Manila. I've done the same for other metros around the world like Tokyo and Seoul.


I am sorry to say this.
I think that you combine Tokyo and Yokohama.
But Seoul is not combined with any other cities here.
All 12 over 200m towers are located in only downtown Seoul.

Actually, the metropolitan area of Seoul cover Seoul itself, Incheon and Gyeonggi-province's almost 30 small cities.

Incheon is very close to Seoul like Tokyo and Yokohama.
But we count Incheon as an independent city here, not combining with Seoul.

Also, there are U/C over 200m towers in the metropolitan area of Seoul(Seoul 7, Bucheon 2, Goyang 6 etc, ) 
But I think that towers outside Seoul like in Bucheon or Goyang have to excluded from Seoul 's number when they are completed. 
Because they are not in Seoul but near Seoul. 
I mean, I don't want Seoul and the other metropolitan cities to be combined here.
I am really happy that Incheon is treated as a seperate city, having 5 over 200m towers.
I just want to point it out to be clear. Don't get me wrong. please

I'm quite happy with this list!


----------



## isaidso

I have South Korean cities categorized as follows: Seoul, Incheon, Busan, Hwaseong, and Daegu. Incheon is about 60 km from Seoul, is it not? I assumed it was comparable to Washington-Baltimore, Toronto-Hamilton, etc.


----------



## isaidso

InformaticIAN said:


> We got two towers for Saint Francis with the same height, and i already included the One Rockwell Tower, though still under construction but it already reach its height of 202m. imo


So, with St. Francis having 2 towers that would make 7 towers for Metro Manila with roof heights over 200m? Let me know when One Rockwell Tower tops out and I will add that one too.

Thanks so much InformaticIAN. Your contribution is much appreciated.


----------



## isaidso

Here you go InformaticIAN. Welcome aboard Manila! :dance:

Additions: 

1. PB Com Tower, Manila, Philippines 241 m 
2. St. Francis Shangri-La Place I, Manila, Philippines 212 m (Mandalulong)
3. St. Francis Shangri-La Place II, Manila Philippines 212 m (Mandalulong)
4. Petron Mega Plaza, Manila Philippines 210 m (Makati)
5. Union Bank Plaza, Manila, Philippines 206 m (Pasig)
6. 1322 Golden Empire Tower, Manila, Philippines 203 m
7. Philamlife Tower, Manila Philippines 200 m (Makati)


*200 metre club* (City - Number of Buildings Over 200 m - Tallest Building)

01. Hong Kong (54) - 484 m
02. New York (53) -381 m
03. Dubai (51) - 636 m
04. Shanghai (42) - 487 m
05. Chicago (27) - 442 m

06. Shenzhen (24) - 325 m
07. Tokyo (20) - 296 m
08. Houston (14) - 305 m
09. Guangzhou (13) - 441 m
10. Nanjing (12) - 317 m

11. Bangkok (12) - 304 m
12. Chongqing (12) - 283 m
13. Seoul (12) - 265 m
14. Los Angeles (11) - 310 m
15. Singapore (11) - 280 m

16. Jakarta (11) - 262 m
17. Kuala Lumpur (10) - 379 m

*On the Bubble*

18. Atlanta (9) - 285 m
19. Wuhan (8) - 331 m
20. Moscow (8) - 302 m

21. Toronto (8) - 298 m
22. Dallas (7) - 281 m
*23. Manila (7) - 241 m*
24. Melbourne (6) - 297 m
25. Incheon (5) - 305 m

26. Philadelphia (5) - 297 m
27. Dalian (5) - 243 m
28. Osaka (5) - 256 m
29. Panama City (5) - 255 m
30. Doha (5) - 254 m

31. Miami (5) - 242 m
32. Tianjin (5) - 238 m
33. Sydney (5) - 230 m
34. Busan (5) - 210 m

*The Rest*

Shenyang (4) - 305 m
Seattle (4) - 285 m
Charlotte (4) - 265 m
Frankfurt (4) - 259 m
Madrid (4) - 250 m
Hwaseong (4) - 249 m
Minneapolis (4) - 241 m
London (4) - 235 m

Riyadh (3) - 311 m
Gold Coast (3) - 275 m
Cleveland (3) - 271 m
San Francisco (3) - 260 m
Manama (3) - 260 m
Jeddah (3) - 250 m
Nagoya (3) - 247 m
Mexico City (3) - 225 m
Denver (3) - 218 m

Taipei (2) - 448 m
Kaohsiung (2) - 348 m
Pittsburgh (2) - 256 m
Qingdao (2) - 249 m
Boston (2) - 241 m
Perth (2) - 226 m
Caracas (2) - 225 m
Daegu (2) - 225 m
Paris (2) - 225 m
Mumbai (2) - 210 m
Brisbane (2) - 207 m
Ulsan (2) awaiting data

Pyongyang (1) - 330 m
Abu Dhabi (1) - 310 m
Kuwait City (1) - 300 m
Istanbul (1) - 261 m
Chengdu (1) - 260 m
Indianapolis (1) - 253 m
Tel Aviv (1) - 244 m
Jersey City (1) - 238 m
Istanbul (1) - 238 m
Fukuoka (1) - 234 m
Penang (1) - 232 m
Urumqi (1) - 230 m
Xi'an (1) - 228 m
Mobile (1) - 227 m
Pattaya (1) - 226 m
Las Vegas (1) - 224 m
Johannesburg (1) - 223 m
Detroit (1) - 222 m
Calgary (1) - 215 m
Hanamatsu (1) - 213 m
New Orleans (1) - 212 m
Casablanca (1) - 210 m
Austin (1) - 208 m
Montréal (1) - 205 m
Tulsa (1) - 203 m
Vancouver (1) - 201 m
Cincinnati (1) - 201 m
Kish (1) - 200 m


----------



## isaidso

Welcome aboard Philippines! :cucumber:

Additions: 

1. PB Com Tower, Manila, Philippines 241 m 
2. St. Francis Shangri-La Place I, Manila, Philippines 212 m (Mandalulong)
3. St. Francis Shangri-La Place II, Manila Philippines 212 m (Mandalulong)
4. Petron Mega Plaza, Manila Philippines 210 m (Makati)
5. Union Bank Plaza, Manila, Philippines 206 m (Pasig)
6. 1322 Golden Empire Tower, Manila, Philippines 203 m
7. Philamlife Tower, Manila Philippines 200 m (Makati)

*Countries with the most 200 metre buildings* (Tallest building in brackets)

01. China - 184 buildings (487 m)
02. United States - 165 buildings (442 m)
03. United Arab Emirates - 51 buildings (636 m)
04. South Korea - 30 buildings (305 m)
05. Japan - 30 buildings (296 m)

06. Australia - 18 buildings (297 m)
07. Thailand - 13 buildings (304 m)
08. Malaysia - 11 buildings (379 m)
09. Canada - 11 buildings (298 m)
10. Singapore - 11 buildings (280 m)

11. Indonesia - 11 buildings (262 m) 
12. Russia - 8 buildings (302 m)
*13. Philippines - 7 buildings (241 m)*
14. Saudi Arabia - 6 buildings (311 m)
15. Panama - 5 buildings (255 m)

16. Qatar - 5 buildings (254 m)
17. Taiwan - 4 buildings (508 m)
18. Germany - 4 buildings (259 m)
19. Spain - 4 buildings (250 m)
20. United Kingdom - 4 buildings (235 m)

21. Bahrain - 3 buildings (260 m)
22. Mexico - 3 buildings (225 m)
23. France - 2 buildings (240 m)
24. Venezuela - 2 buildings (225 m)
25. Kuwait - 1 building (300 m)

26. Israel - 1 building (244 m)
27. Turkey - 1 building (238 m)
28. South Africa - 1 building (223 m)
29. Morocco - 1 building (210 m)
30. Iran - 1 building (200 m)


----------



## World 2 World

mgear088 said:


> Is troika completed and handed over? can't wait to see the finished product.


^^ almost finished

















by Victor18


----------



## isaidso

Thanks everyone. 



Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Great list isaidso.
> 
> A question if I may...
> Where did you get the Burj Khalifa's roof height ?
> 
> :cheers:


It's been a while since I looked into the roof height for Burj Khalifa, but it is available if you google it.



SingaporeCity said:


> Hi isaidso, thanks for your effort. This is to my best knowledge right now.
> 
> The Sail @ Marina Bay *Tower 2*: 215m
> DBS Building Tower One: 201m
> Ocean Financial Centre: 245m (T/O)
> One Shenton Tower 1: height unknown, 50 floors + a crown of around 13 floors, (T/O)


I have 16 towers for Singapore accounted for, but just one of the Sail towers. Are both Sail towers complete and over 200m? I don't have DBS, Ocean Financial, or One Shenton Tower 1. If you could let me know about One Shenton Tower 1 and the question regarding Sail, I'll add both. 

I will bump Singapore up to 18 for now, then possibly 20 when I get confirmation on the other 2.




HK999 said:


> EDIT: dubai has *55 buildings over 200m* completed and T/O, respectively. this means dubai is officially #1.


I will fix the Dubai numbers as well.


----------



## isaidso

SingaporeCity said:


> Maybe he's taking a break. To be honest, it's a tough job! haha


I've been so busy these past few weeks, and this one thread is becoming a little overwhelming. :nuts:



HK999 said:


> well, he better do something or i'm going to take over the thread! :nuts::lol:


Sorry everyone! What if we shared it? You're really thorough and a great contributor. The next few weeks are going to be very hectic so what if you made updates? To keep things consistent, perhaps use the same template and remember there are two lists to update: the city list and the country list. 

If you're interested let me know. How's your geography? I had to do a little research to know what country every city on the list is in. There were a few I didn't know of at all: Hwaseong, Kaohsiung, Urumqi, and Kish!


----------



## isaidso

Additions/Correction:

Ocean Financial Centre, Singapore, Singapore 245m
DBS Building Tower One, Singapore, Singapore 201 m
Dubai bumped to 55 buildings from 51

Dubai taking over the #1 spot deserves something a little extra to mark this milestone in our list. A new #1 deserves to be bolded in red, and you get a big dance. Congratulations Dubai! 

:dance:

*200 metre club* (City - Number of Buildings Over 200 m - Tallest Building)

*01. Dubai (55) - 636 m*
02. Hong Kong (54) - 484 m
03. New York (53) -381 m
04. Shanghai (42) - 487 m
05. Chicago (27) - 442 m

06. Shenzhen (26) - 325 m
07. Tokyo (20) - 296 m
*08. Singapore (18) - 280 m*
09. Guangzhou (14) - 441 m
10. Houston (14) - 305 m

11. Nanjing (12) - 317 m
12. Bangkok (12) - 304 m
13. Chongqing (12) - 283 m
14. Seoul (12) - 265 m
15. Los Angeles (11) - 310 m
16. Jakarta (11) - 262 m
17. Kuala Lumpur (10) - 379 m

*On the Bubble*

18. Atlanta (9) - 285 m
19. Wuhan (8) - 331 m
20. Moscow (8) - 302 m

21. Toronto (8) - 298 m
22. Dallas (7) - 281 m
23. Manila (7) - 241 m
24. Dalian (6) - 325 m
25. Melbourne (6) - 297 m

26. Incheon (5) - 305 m
27. Philadelphia (5) - 297 m
28. Osaka (5) - 256 m
29. Panama City (5) - 255 m
30. Doha (5) - 254 m

31. Miami (5) - 242 m
32. Tianjin (5) - 238 m
33. Sydney (5) - 230 m
34. Busan (5) - 210 m

*The Rest*

Shenyang (4) - 305 m
Seattle (4) - 285 m
Charlotte (4) - 265 m
Frankfurt (4) - 259 m
Madrid (4) - 250 m
Hwaseong (4) - 249 m
Minneapolis (4) - 241 m
London (4) - 235 m

Riyadh (3) - 311 m
Gold Coast (3) - 275 m
Cleveland (3) - 271 m
San Francisco (3) - 260 m
Manama (3) - 260 m
Jeddah (3) - 250 m
Nagoya (3) - 247 m
Mexico City (3) - 225 m
Denver (3) - 218 m

Taipei (2) - 448 m
Kaohsiung (2) - 348 m
Pittsburgh (2) - 256 m
Qingdao (2) - 249 m
Boston (2) - 241 m
Perth (2) - 226 m
Caracas (2) - 225 m
Daegu (2) - 225 m
Paris (2) - 225 m
Calgary (2) - 215 m
Mumbai (2) - 210 m
Brisbane (2) - 207 m
Ulsan (2) awaiting data

Pyongyang (1) - 330 m
Abu Dhabi (1) - 310 m
Kuwait City (1) - 300 m
Istanbul (1) - 261 m
Chengdu (1) - 260 m
Indianapolis (1) - 253 m
Tel Aviv (1) - 244 m
Jersey City (1) - 238 m
Istanbul (1) - 238 m
Fukuoka (1) - 234 m
Penang (1) - 232 m
Urumqi (1) - 230 m
Xi'an (1) - 228 m
Mobile (1) - 227 m
Pattaya (1) - 226 m
Las Vegas (1) - 224 m
Johannesburg (1) - 223 m
Detroit (1) - 222 m
Hanamatsu (1) - 213 m
New Orleans (1) - 212 m
Casablanca (1) - 210 m
Austin (1) - 208 m
Montréal (1) - 205 m
Tulsa (1) - 203 m
Vancouver (1) - 201 m
Cincinnati (1) - 201 m
Kish (1) - 200 m


----------



## isaidso

Dubai adds 4 buildings, but stays in 3rd
Singapore adds 2 buildings, but stays in 3rd 

Looks like Dubai stole Singapore's thunder in the previous post, so here's a little something for you Singapore: :banana: :cheer: epper: 

*Countries with the most 200 metre buildings* (Tallest building in brackets)

01. China - 188 buildings (487 m)
02. United States - 165 buildings (442 m)
*03. United Arab Emirates - 55 buildings (636 m)*
04. South Korea - 30 buildings (305 m)
05. Japan - 30 buildings (296 m)

06. Australia - 18 buildings (297 m)
*07. Singapore - 18 buildings (280 m)*
08. Thailand - 13 buildings (304 m)
09. Canada - 12 buildings (298 m)
10. Malaysia - 11 buildings (379 m)

11. Indonesia - 11 buildings (262 m) 
12. Russia - 8 buildings (302 m)
13. Philippines - 7 buildings (241 m)
14. Saudi Arabia - 6 buildings (311 m)
15. Panama - 5 buildings (255 m)

16. Qatar - 5 buildings (254 m)
17. Taiwan - 4 buildings (508 m)
18. Germany - 4 buildings (259 m)
19. Spain - 4 buildings (250 m)
20. United Kingdom - 4 buildings (235 m)

21. Bahrain - 3 buildings (260 m)
22. Mexico - 3 buildings (225 m)
23. France - 2 buildings (240 m)
24. Venezuela - 2 buildings (225 m)
25. Kuwait - 1 building (300 m)

26. Israel - 1 building (244 m)
27. Turkey - 1 building (238 m)
28. South Africa - 1 building (223 m)
29. Morocco - 1 building (210 m)
30. Iran - 1 building (200 m)


----------



## HK999

isaidso said:


> Sorry everyone! What if we shared it? You're really thorough and a great contributor. The next few weeks are going to be very hectic so what if you made updates? To keep things consistent, perhaps use the same template and remember there are two lists to update: the city list and the country list.
> 
> If you're interested let me know. How's your geography? I had to do a little research to know what country every city on the list is in. There were a few I didn't know of at all: Hwaseong, Kaohsiung, Urumqi, and Kish!


thanks. :cheers:

but i'm on vacation in august - my flight takes off next wednesday.  i'll be back at the beginning of september, so it won't be possible to keep the thread updated - i'll access SSC mainly through my phone, if at all. 

i think this thread is worth being updated regularly due to its nature, so i'm more than willing to contribute.  but as i said, i can't do much next month.


----------



## isaidso

Looks like Dubai might run away with this thing. I expect that Shanghai will eventually reel in Hong Kong and New York to create a 3 way dog fight for 2nd! I'm also really impressed with Singapore.


----------



## isaidso

HK999 said:


> thanks. :cheers:
> i can't do much next month.


No problem. I'll try my best to keep this list updated. Have a great trip and take lots of photos! Where are you going?


----------



## HK999

isaidso said:


> Looks like Dubai might run away with this thing. I expect that Shanghai will eventually reel in Hong Kong and New York to create a 3 way dog fight for 2nd! I'm also really impressed with Singapore.


yeah, dubai has so much going on that i absolutely see no possibility of other cities catching up in the next 2, 3 years. shanghai needs about 5 more buidings U/C to catch up with HK and NY. also i must admit that i'm worried about HK, hopefully we can develop new 200m+ projects in the near future = this year.


----------



## isaidso

Count your blessings. I'm still waiting for my city, Toronto, to crack the top tier and move out of the 'On The Bubble' grouping. Another thing I noticed: if Singapore had never separated from Malaysia, they would be at 29 buildings (6th spot), and very close to moving into the 4th spot ahead of Japan and South Korea!


----------



## HK999

isaidso said:


> No problem. I'll try my best to keep this list updated. Have a great trip and take lots of photos! Where are you going?


first i wanted to visit the U.S. and canada, but due to various reasons i postponed my trip to winter. so in summer i'm going to visit relatives who live nearby, as in macau, shenzen and guangzhou. i really neglected them... :|. but first i'll take my flight to cambodia and enjoy the beautiful beaches there.  what's keeping you busy?


----------



## isaidso

HK999 said:


> first i wanted to visit the U.S. and canada, but due to various reasons i postponed my trip to winter. so in summer i'm going to visit relatives who in live nearby, as in macau, shenzen and guangzhou. but first i'll take my flight to cambodia and enjoy the beautiful beaches there.  what's keeping you busy?


Work is ramping up and I made things worse by joining a (Canadian) football team! It's only flag football as opposed to tackle (helmet/pads/contact) and recreational, but it's filling the small amount of time that I did have. 

I'm already banged up from head to toe. Sprained finger, pulled glute, and pulled hamstring. :nuts:


----------



## HK999

isaidso said:


> Work is ramping up and I made things worse by joining a (Canadian) football team! It's only flag football as opposed to tackle (helmet/pads/contact) and recreational, but it's filling the small amount of time that I did have.
> 
> I'm already banged up from head to toe. Sprained finger, pulled glute, and pulled hamstring. :nuts:


:lol:, well for _my own_ sake i hope you stay alive till winter! i'll need some inside info when visiting canada. (plan: U.S. west coast - california - and british columbia --> vancouver).

btw i went to toronto in summer 2008, great city. also visited: mississauga, niagara falls, hamilton. one could say i pretty much covered the golden horseshoe.


----------



## General Huo

Wuxi, China 3 200m+
Hongdou International Plaza, roof 220m, built
Run Hua International Building, roof 230.8m, built
Kempinski Hotel Wuxi, roof 206m, built


Suzhou, China 5 200m+ 
Suzhou International Commerce City West Tower, roof 211.2m, built
SUZHOU | Metropolitan Towers | 210m x2 | 52 fl x 2 | T/O
SUZHOU | SPG Global Twin Towers | 286m x 2 | 54 fl x 2 | T/O 

Nantong, China 1 200m+
NANTONG | Nantong Zhongnan International Plaza | roof 209.9m | 53 fl | T/O


----------



## General Huo

Hangzhou, China 3 more
Hangzhou No.2 Telecom Hub, roof 209.1m, built 
New Century Grand Hotel Hangzhou, roof 210m, built
HANGZHOU | Zhejiang Fortune Finance Center | 258m | 55 fl | 188m | 37 fl | T/O ‎

Wenzhou, China 1 more
Wenzhou World Trade Center, 300m+ t/o


----------



## HK999

^^ damn, i missed those. impossible to cover them all lol. :| thanks for posting General Huo. :cheers:


----------



## General Huo

Nanning, China 2 more
International Chamber of Commerce Tower Nanning China 276m / 906ft 58 built in 2006 
World Trade Commerce City Nanning China 218m / 715ft 66 built in 2006


----------



## General Huo

Beijing 6 more 200m+
China World Trade Center Tower 3 国贸3期/国际贸易中心3期 Beijing 330 m (1,083 ft) 74 2008 330 m (1,083 ft) 330 m (1,083 ft) 
Fortune Plaza Office Building 1 北京财富中心1 Beijing 260 m (853 ft) 63 2008 260 m (853 ft) 260 m (853 ft) 
Beijing TV Centre Beijing China 239m / 784ft 41 2006 









CCTV Headquarters Beijing China 234m / 768ft 51 2009 









Park Tower l BEIJING l 250m l 63fl ‎ built









Jing Guang Center l BEIJING l 208m l 53fl ‎ built









Guiyang, China 1 more 200m+
GUIYANG | Kempinski Hotel | 228m | 58 fl | T/O ‎( 1 2 3) 

Changsha, China 1 more 200m+
Changsa No.2 Telecom Hinge Building - Changsha - 240m


----------



## General Huo

Zhengzhou, China

Yuda WTC, roof 200m, built


----------



## redstone

too many to compile.. 200m is nothing now


----------



## HK999

^^ maybe nation- wise but surely not city- wise. i mean there are only a few cities which can claim to have, let's say 20 buildings and more over 200m+. 

*NYC construction status* (updated list, includes U/C, App, Prep, Pro) -- 02.08.2010 --​
*SUPERTALLS*

*U/C:*

- 1WTC (417m roof, 541m spire, currently working on the 32th floor)
- 2WTC (390m roof, 414m spire, foundation work / piling)
- 3WTC (349m roof, 378m spire, foundation work / piling)
- Carnegie 57 (306m roof, formerly known as 157 W. 57th St., steel rising soon - expected in august.)

*Approved:*

- Tower Verre (320m roof - needs a redesign, will be built)
- The Gira Sole (305m roof- when they finish the subway tunnel (soon) this will be U/C, Prep)
- Tishman Speyer Towers (336m x 2, on hold, Prep)

*Proposed:*

- 15 Penn Plaza (371m roof, currently in the approval phase, decision if hotel penn will be razed or not, city council to make final approval in semptember, likely to be approved)
- Midtown Towers (371m roof - aka One Manhattan West)
- Brookfield Properties Towers (370m roof, they need to build the platform first)
- New York Tower (305m roof)
- Edgar Towers Skyvoid (396m roof, newest supertall proposal)

*SKYSCRAPERS*

*U/C:*

- 4WTC (297m roof, 6 floors already done, more floors to rise by august)
- 440 West 42nd street (204m roof, will T/O soon)
- 99 Church Street (278m roof, construction started, currently on hold)
- 56 Leonard Street (253m roof, construction started, currently on hold)
- Beekman Tower (267m roof, already T/O, cladding nearly done - 1 floor to go + parapet cladding)


*Approved:*

- 250 East 57th Street (218m roof, Phase I already U/C, Phase II following)
- 366 10th Avenue (236m roof)
- 50 West Street (213m roof, on hold)
- 610 Lexington Avenue (215m roof, on hold)
- 5WTC (228m roof)

*Proposed:*

- 1 Madison Avenue Addition (285m roof)
- PANYNJ Tower (261m roof)
- 260 12th Avenue Hotel (252m)
- Two Manhattan West (285m roof)
- 45 Broad Street (216m roof)

*HIGHRISES*

*U/C:*

(counting only 100m+ buildings)

- The Setai (193m, final height confirmed, already T/O, will be completed this fall)
- 8 Stone Street (123m roof, T/O)
- 11 Times Square (183m roof, T/O)
- 123 Washington Street (192m roof, T/O, will be completed this year)
- 150 Amsterdam (143m roof, Com)
- 770 11th Avenue (also known as Clinton Park, 106m roof)
- 785 Eighth Ave (173m roof, Com)
- 839 Sixth Avenue (also known as Eventi, 187m, T/O, soon to be completed)
- One Madison Park (189m roof, 196m spire, T/O, Com, also known as The Saya)
- Tower 111 (169m roof, T/O, base cladding done, rest of cladding to be finished soon)
- 246 Spring Street (also known as Trump Soho, 138m roof, Com)
- International Gem Tower (180m roof)
- 70 West 45th Street (157m roof, T/O)
- 510 Madison Ave (118m roof, T/O)
- 80 Dekalb (111m roof, Com)


--- upcoming --- (there are at least 60 100m+ towers U/C, App, Prep or Pro in NYC)


----------



## Fury

Hi all.



isaidso said:


> It's been a while since I looked into the roof height for Burj Khalifa, but it is available if you google it.


Hi isaidso.

Google is a great resource for answers but for almost anything BK, I have no need to google.
I asked where the 636 came from because it doesn't correspond with any of the numbers from the structure.
The unique and complex series of tiers and setbacks makes the roof height a difficult thing to pinpoint on the BK. The CTBUH dropped the roof height as a fourth official measurement because of this fact on the BK and many other buildings.
I know it is fairly irrelevent to this list but here are the possible numbers for the BK roof height :
- level 154 - highest tennant (occupied) level - 589.3 (the floor of the level is 584.5 but because we're talking about roof height I use the top of the level - ie: the floor of the level above)
- level 160 mezz. 3 - highest named level - 640.5 (top of the level)
- tier 19 - named roof 1 - 672.5 (top of the tier)
- tier 20 - named roof 2 - 691.7 (top of the tier)
- tier 21 - named roof 3 - 710.9 (top of the tier)
- tier 22 - named roof 4/spire 1 - 730.1 (top of the tier)
- tier 27 - highest terrace - 778.1 (I use the floor of the terrace because the top of the tier is the round pinnacle 1, 9.4 meters above)
- top platform - 826.6 (I use the floor of the platform)

As you can see there are 8 possibilities for the roof height and none of them are 636. The last 2 are pushing the idea of roof height a bit but they are valid choices in some ways.
My opinion is the top of tier 22 at 730.1 as it is the highest tier named roof.

As I said ... a bit irrelevent for this list but I'm a little anal when it comes to anything numerical about the BK. :nuts:

:cheers:


----------



## HK999

The Setai has been degraded to a highrise. formerly the roof height was expected to exceed 200m. now the tower is only 193m high. CTBUH confirms it. 

this means that NY has *52 buildings over 200m*, and not 53. :|


----------



## DoublEight

I think there will be 4(okay, 3) additional 200m for Jakarta:
1. Central Park Apartment 1
2. Central Park Apartment 2
3. Central Park Apartment 3(yes, from same project)
The developer not confirmed the official height yet, but the building has finished and from the visual, its quite clear the height is 200m above


----------



## HK999

*bump*

there has been some major changes:

- dubai has 56 buildings over 200m.
- NYC has again 53 buildings over 200m. 
- shanghai has 44 buildings over 200m. 
- guangzhou has 15 buildings over 200m. (leatop plaza has T/O)
- nanjing has 13 buildings over 200m.

EDIT: also, don't forget to update General Huo's list.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Fury said:


> Hi all.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi isaidso.
> 
> Google is a great resource for answers but for almost anything BK, I have no need to google.
> I asked where the 636 came from because it doesn't correspond with any of the numbers from the structure.
> The unique and complex series of tiers and setbacks makes the roof height a difficult thing to pinpoint on the BK. The CTBUH dropped the roof height as a fourth official measurement because of this fact on the BK and many other buildings.
> I know it is fairly irrelevent to this list but here are the possible numbers for the BK roof height :
> - level 154 - highest tennant (occupied) level - 589.3 (the floor of the level is 584.5 but because we're talking about roof height I use the top of the level - ie: the floor of the level above)
> - level 160 mezz. 3 - highest named level - 640.5 (top of the level)
> - tier 19 - named roof 1 - 672.5 (top of the tier)
> - tier 20 - named roof 2 - 691.7 (top of the tier)
> - tier 21 - named roof 3 - 710.9 (top of the tier)
> - tier 22 - named roof 4/spire 1 - 730.1 (top of the tier)
> - tier 27 - highest terrace - 778.1 (I use the floor of the terrace because the top of the tier is the round pinnacle 1, 9.4 meters above)
> - top platform - 826.6 (I use the floor of the platform)
> 
> As you can see there are 8 possibilities for the roof height and none of them are 636. The last 2 are pushing the idea of roof height a bit but they are valid choices in some ways.
> My opinion is the top of tier 22 at 730.1 as it is the highest tier named roof.
> 
> As I said ... a bit irrelevent for this list but I'm a little anal when it comes to anything numerical about the BK. :nuts:
> 
> :cheers:


Roof #1 (tier 19) = 643m


----------



## HK999

*BUMP*

it's time for an update...

- HK remains at 54 buildings over 200m
- NYC remains at 53 buildings over 200m
- shanghai: IFC north tower has T/O, but the city remains at 44 buildings over 200m because the oriental pearl tower doesn't count
- chicago has 27 buildings over 200m
- dubai has *56 buildings* over 200m
- guangzhou has 16 buildings over 200m
- nanjing has 13 buildings over 200m
- shenzen has 27 buildings over 200m
- chongqing has 14 buildings over 200m
- KL has 12 buildings over 200m
- ...

and don't forget to update General Huo's list (see previous page)! 

:cheers2:


----------



## isaidso

I've been so busy, but will take a stab at updating it now.


----------



## isaidso

Additions:
Hongdou International Plaza, Wuxi, China 220 m
Run Hua International Building, Wuxi, China 231 m
Kempinski Hotel Wuxi, Wuxi, China 206 m
Farmer's Apartments, Wuxi, China 328 m
Suzhou International Commerce City West Tower, Suzhou, China 211 m
Metropolitan Towers X 2, Suzhou, China 210 m 
SPG Global Twin Towers X 2, Suzhou, China 286 m 
Nantong Zhongnan International Plaza, Nantong, China 210 m
Hangzhou No.2 Telecom Hub, Hangzhou, China 209 m 
New Century Grand Hotel Hangzhou, Hanghzhou, China 210 m
Zhejiang Fortune Finance Center, Hangzhou, China 258 m ‎
Wenzhou World Trade Center, Wenzhou, China 300 m
International Chamber of Commerce Tower, Nanning, China 276 m
World Trade Commerce City, Nanning, China 218 m
China World Trade Center Tower 3, Beijing, China 330 m 
Fortune Plaza Office Building 1, Beijing, China 260 m 
Beijing TV Centre, Beijing, China 239 m
CCTV Headquarters, Beijing, China 234 m
Park Tower, Beijing, China 250 m
Jing Guang Center,Beijing, China 208 m
Kempinski Hotel, Guiyang, China 228 m
Changsa No.2 Telecom Hinge Building, Changsha, China 240 m
Yuda WTC, Zhengzhou, China 200 m

Corrections
Dubai adds 1
Shanghai adds 2
Shenzhen adds 1
Guangzhou adds 2
Nanjing adds 1
Chongqing adds 2
Kuala Lumpur adds 2

*200 metre club* (City - Number of Buildings Over 200 m - Tallest Building)

*01. Dubai (56) - 636 m*
02. Hong Kong (54) - 484 m
03. New York (53) -381 m
*04. Shanghai (44) - 487 m*
05. Chicago (27) - 442 m

*06. Shenzhen (27) - 325 m*
07. Tokyo (20) - 296 m
08. Singapore (18) - 280 m
*09. Guangzhou (16) - 441 m*
10. Houston (14) - 305 m

*11. Nanjing (13) - 317 m*
12. Bangkok (12) - 304 m
*13. Chongqing (14) - 283 m*
*14. Kuala Lumpur (12) - 379 m*
15. Seoul (12) - 265 m

16. Los Angeles (11) - 310 m
17. Jakarta (11) - 262 m

*On the Bubble*

18. Atlanta (9) - 285 m
19. Wuhan (8) - 331 m
20. Moscow (8) - 302 m

21. Toronto (8) - 298 m
22. Dallas (7) - 281 m
23. Manila (7) - 241 m
*24. Beijing (6) - 330 m*
25. Dalian (6) - 325 m

26. Melbourne (6) - 297 m
27. Incheon (5) - 305 m
28. Philadelphia (5) - 297 m
*29. Suzhou (5) - 286 m*
30. Osaka (5) - 256 m

31. Panama City (5) - 255 m
32. Doha (5) - 254 m
33. Miami (5) - 242 m
34. Tianjin (5) - 238 m
35. Sydney (5) - 230 m

36. Busan (5) - 210 m

*The Rest*

*Wuxi (4) - 328 m*
Shenyang (4) - 305 m
Seattle (4) - 285 m
Charlotte (4) - 265 m
Frankfurt (4) - 259 m
Madrid (4) - 250 m
Hwaseong (4) - 249 m
Minneapolis (4) - 241 m
London (4) - 235 m

Riyadh (3) - 311 m
Gold Coast (3) - 275 m
Cleveland (3) - 271 m
San Francisco (3) - 260 m
Manama (3) - 260 m
*Hangzhou (3) - 258 m*
Jeddah (3) - 250 m
Nagoya (3) - 247 m
Mexico City (3) - 225 m
Denver (3) - 218 m

Taipei (2) - 448 m
Kaohsiung (2) - 348 m
*Nanning (2) - 276 m*
Pittsburgh (2) - 256 m
Qingdao (2) - 249 m
Boston (2) - 241 m
Perth (2) - 226 m
Caracas (2) - 225 m
Daegu (2) - 225 m
Paris (2) - 225 m
Calgary (2) - 215 m
Mumbai (2) - 210 m
Brisbane (2) - 207 m
Ulsan (2) awaiting data

Pyongyang (1) - 330 m
Abu Dhabi (1) - 310 m
*Wenzhou (1) - 300 m*
Kuwait City (1) - 300 m
Istanbul (1) - 261 m
Chengdu (1) - 260 m
Indianapolis (1) - 253 m
Tel Aviv (1) - 244 m
*Changsa (1) - 240 m*
Jersey City (1) - 238 m
Istanbul (1) - 238 m
Fukuoka (1) - 234 m
Penang (1) - 232 m
Urumqi (1) - 230 m
Xi'an (1) - 228 m
*Guiyang (1) - 228 m*
Mobile (1) - 227 m
Pattaya (1) - 226 m
Las Vegas (1) - 224 m
Johannesburg (1) - 223 m
Detroit (1) - 222 m
Hanamatsu (1) - 213 m
New Orleans (1) - 212 m
Casablanca (1) - 210 m
*Nantong (1) - 210 m*
Austin (1) - 208 m
Montréal (1) - 205 m
Tulsa (1) - 203 m
Vancouver (1) - 201 m
Cincinnati (1) - 201 m
Kish (1) - 200 m
*Zhengzhou (1) - 200 m*


----------



## isaidso

China adds 33 buildings to skyrocket from 188 to 221
United Arab Emirates adds 1 building to 56
Malaysia adds 2 buildings to move from 11 to 13 buildings and up to #8 from #10!

*Countries with the most 200 metre buildings* (Tallest building in brackets)

*01. China - 221 buildings (487 m)*
02. United States - 165 buildings (442 m)
*03. United Arab Emirates - 56 buildings (636 m)*
04. South Korea - 30 buildings (305 m)
05. Japan - 30 buildings (296 m)

06. Australia - 18 buildings (297 m)
07. Singapore - 18 buildings (280 m)
*08. Malaysia - 13 buildings (379 m)*
09. Thailand - 13 buildings (304 m)
10. Canada - 12 buildings (298 m)

11. Indonesia - 11 buildings (262 m) 
12. Russia - 8 buildings (302 m)
13. Philippines - 7 buildings (241 m)
14. Saudi Arabia - 6 buildings (311 m)
15. Panama - 5 buildings (255 m)

16. Qatar - 5 buildings (254 m)
17. Taiwan - 4 buildings (508 m)
18. Germany - 4 buildings (259 m)
19. Spain - 4 buildings (250 m)
20. United Kingdom - 4 buildings (235 m)

21. Bahrain - 3 buildings (260 m)
22. Mexico - 3 buildings (225 m)
23. France - 2 buildings (240 m)
24. Venezuela - 2 buildings (225 m)
25. Kuwait - 1 building (300 m)

26. Israel - 1 building (244 m)
27. Turkey - 1 building (238 m)
28. South Africa - 1 building (223 m)
29. Morocco - 1 building (210 m)
30. Iran - 1 building (200 m)


----------



## fragel

Hi isaidso, you could also add the Farmer's Apartment for Wuxi, which was topped out already

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556647&page=17


----------



## isaidso

fragel said:


> Hi isaidso, you could also add the Farmer's Apartment for Wuxi, which was topped out already
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556647&page=17


Thank you. I will add it to the 2 lists above..... Done!


----------



## serhat

Tallest building in Russia
1)City of Capitals:Moscow 302 meters
2)Naberezhnaya Tower:268
3)Triumph Palace:264
4)City of Capitals:257
5)Federation Tower:242
6)Moscow State University roof height 182 meters architectrual heigt 240 meter.
7)Imperia Tower:239
8)House in Mosfilmovskaya street
Of 7 200 meters long with a Moscow skyscraper.

http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=182


Al Hamra Tower completed
Tallest Kuwait
Al Hamra Tower:413m 77fl


----------



## HK999

isaidso said:


> I've been so busy, but will take a stab at updating it now.


no problem, i thought so.


----------



## LondonFox

London will have 14 buildings over 200m by 2019  quite incredible really considering it is so tough to build high towers here for historic reasons, 16 if 'Three houses' is given the green light.


----------



## isaidso

^^ There are only a handful of cities outside Asia that are building lots of skyscrapers; London is one of them. 14 by 2019 is a huge jump from 4 today. How many are U/C in London right now? It would be nice to get another European city in the top 20. Currently, only Moscow squeaks in there.



serhat said:


> Al Hamra Tower completed
> Tallest Kuwait
> Al Hamra Tower:413m 77fl


I will add Al Hamra, thank you.


----------



## isaidso

Addition:
Al Hamra Tower, Kuwait City, Kuwait 413 m

*200 metre club* (City - Number of Buildings Over 200 m - Tallest Building)

01. Dubai (56) - 636 m
02. Hong Kong (54) - 484 m
03. New York (53) -381 m
04. Shanghai (44) - 487 m
05. Chicago (27) - 442 m

06. Shenzhen (27) - 325 m
07. Tokyo (20) - 296 m
08. Singapore (18) - 280 m
09. Guangzhou (16) - 441 m
10. Houston (14) - 305 m

11. Nanjing (13) - 317 m
12. Bangkok (12) - 304 m
13. Chongqing (14) - 283 m
14. Kuala Lumpur (12) - 379 m
15. Seoul (12) - 265 m

16. Los Angeles (11) - 310 m
17. Jakarta (11) - 262 m

*On the Bubble*

18. Atlanta (9) - 285 m
19. Wuhan (8) - 331 m
20. Moscow (8) - 302 m

21. Toronto (8) - 298 m
22. Dallas (7) - 281 m
23. Manila (7) - 241 m
24. Beijing (6) - 330 m
25. Dalian (6) - 325 m

26. Melbourne (6) - 297 m
27. Incheon (5) - 305 m
28. Philadelphia (5) - 297 m
29. Suzhou (5) - 286 m
30. Osaka (5) - 256 m

31. Panama City (5) - 255 m
32. Doha (5) - 254 m
33. Miami (5) - 242 m
34. Tianjin (5) - 238 m
35. Sydney (5) - 230 m

36. Busan (5) - 210 m

*The Rest*

Wuxi (4) - 328 m
Shenyang (4) - 305 m
Seattle (4) - 285 m
Charlotte (4) - 265 m
Frankfurt (4) - 259 m
Madrid (4) - 250 m
Hwaseong (4) - 249 m
Minneapolis (4) - 241 m
London (4) - 235 m

Riyadh (3) - 311 m
Gold Coast (3) - 275 m
Cleveland (3) - 271 m
San Francisco (3) - 260 m
Manama (3) - 260 m
Hangzhou (3) - 258 m
Jeddah (3) - 250 m
Nagoya (3) - 247 m
Mexico City (3) - 225 m
Denver (3) - 218 m

Taipei (2) - 448 m
*Kuwait City (2) - 413 m*
Kaohsiung (2) - 348 m
Nanning (2) - 276 m
Pittsburgh (2) - 256 m
Qingdao (2) - 249 m
Boston (2) - 241 m
Perth (2) - 226 m
Caracas (2) - 225 m
Daegu (2) - 225 m
Paris (2) - 225 m
Calgary (2) - 215 m
Mumbai (2) - 210 m
Brisbane (2) - 207 m
Ulsan (2) awaiting data

Pyongyang (1) - 330 m
Abu Dhabi (1) - 310 m
Wenzhou (1) - 300 m
Istanbul (1) - 261 m
Chengdu (1) - 260 m
Indianapolis (1) - 253 m
Tel Aviv (1) - 244 m
Changsa (1) - 240 m
Jersey City (1) - 238 m
Istanbul (1) - 238 m
Fukuoka (1) - 234 m
Penang (1) - 232 m
Urumqi (1) - 230 m
Xi'an (1) - 228 m
Guiyang (1) - 228 m
Mobile (1) - 227 m
Pattaya (1) - 226 m
Las Vegas (1) - 224 m
Johannesburg (1) - 223 m
Detroit (1) - 222 m
Hanamatsu (1) - 213 m
New Orleans (1) - 212 m
Casablanca (1) - 210 m
Nantong (1) - 210 m
Austin (1) - 208 m
Montréal (1) - 205 m
Tulsa (1) - 203 m
Vancouver (1) - 201 m
Cincinnati (1) - 201 m
Kish (1) - 200 m
Zhengzhou (1) - 200 m


----------



## isaidso

Kuwait adds 1 building for a total of 2

*Countries with the most 200 metre buildings* (Tallest building in brackets)

01. China - 221 buildings (487 m)
02. United States - 165 buildings (442 m)
03. United Arab Emirates - 56 buildings (636 m)
04. South Korea - 30 buildings (305 m)
05. Japan - 30 buildings (296 m)

06. Australia - 18 buildings (297 m)
07. Singapore - 18 buildings (280 m)
08. Malaysia - 13 buildings (379 m)
09. Thailand - 13 buildings (304 m)
10. Canada - 12 buildings (298 m)

11. Indonesia - 11 buildings (262 m) 
12. Russia - 8 buildings (302 m)
13. Philippines - 7 buildings (241 m)
14. Saudi Arabia - 6 buildings (311 m)
15. Panama - 5 buildings (255 m)

16. Qatar - 5 buildings (254 m)
17. Taiwan - 4 buildings (508 m)
18. Germany - 4 buildings (259 m)
19. Spain - 4 buildings (250 m)
20. United Kingdom - 4 buildings (235 m)

21. Bahrain - 3 buildings (260 m)
22. Mexico - 3 buildings (225 m)
*23. Kuwait - 2 buildings (413 m)*
24. France - 2 buildings (240 m)
25. Venezuela - 2 buildings (225 m) 

26. Israel - 1 building (244 m)
27. Turkey - 1 building (238 m)
28. South Africa - 1 building (223 m)
29. Morocco - 1 building (210 m)
30. Iran - 1 building (200 m)


----------



## isaidso

*Asia*
01. Dubai (56) - 636 m
02. Hong Kong (54) - 484 m
03. Shanghai (44) - 487 m
04. Shenzhen (27) - 325 m
05. Tokyo (20) - 296 m

06. Singapore (18) - 280 m
07. Guangzhou (16) - 441 m
08. Nanjing (13) - 317 m
09. Bangkok (12) - 304 m
10. Chongqing (14) - 283 m

*America*
01. New York (53) -381 m
02. Chicago (27) - 442 m
03. Houston (14) - 305 m
04. Los Angeles (11) - 310 m
05. Atlanta (9) - 285 m

06. Toronto (8) - 298 m
07. Dallas (7) - 281 m
08. Philadelphia (5) - 297 m
09. Panama City (5) - 255 m
10. Miami (5) - 242 m

*Beyond Asia & America*
01. Moscow (7) - 302 m
02. Melbourne (6) - 297 m
03. Sydney (5) - 230 m
04. Madrid (4) - 250 m
05. London (4) - 235 m

06. Gold Coast (3) - 275 m
07. Perth (2) - 226 m
08. Paris (2) - 225 m
09. Brisbane (2) - 207 m
10. Istanbul (1) - 261 m


----------



## LondonFox

isaidso said:


> ^^ There are only a handful of cities outside Asia that are building lots of skyscrapers; London is one of them. 14 by 2019 is a huge jump from 4 today. How many are U/C in London right now? It would be nice to get another European city in the top 20. Currently, only Moscow squeaks in there.



There are around 11 U/C and site prepping I believe. Another 38 have also been approved, ranging from 100m in height up to 237. Most of these should be topped out by 2019.


----------



## magm

Mexico has 8 under Construction and/or approved Buildings over 200m!


----------



## isaidso

Additions:
Trump International Hotel and Tower, Toronto, Canada 277 m
Four Seasons Hotel and Residences West, Toronto, Canada 205 m
Soleil, Brisbane, Australia 243 m
City Square, Perth, Australia 204 m

Correction:
Shangri-La is only 197 m to roof height, bye bye Vancouver!

Congratulations to Toronto in joining the 200 m club! 
Congratulations to both Brisbane and Perth! 
:cucumber: :cheers1: epper:

*200 metre club* (City - Number of Buildings Over 200 m - Tallest Building)

01. Dubai (56) - 636 m
02. Hong Kong (54) - 484 m
03. New York (53) -381 m
04. Shanghai (44) - 487 m
05. Chicago (27) - 442 m

06. Shenzhen (27) - 325 m
07. Tokyo (20) - 296 m
08. Singapore (18) - 280 m
09. Guangzhou (16) - 441 m
10. Houston (14) - 305 m

11. Nanjing (13) - 317 m
12. Bangkok (12) - 304 m
13. Chongqing (14) - 283 m
14. Kuala Lumpur (12) - 379 m
15. Seoul (12) - 265 m

16. Los Angeles (11) - 310 m
17. Jakarta (11) - 262 m
*18. Toronto (10) - 298 m*

*On the Bubble*

19. Atlanta (9) - 285 m
20. Wuhan (8) - 331 m

21. Moscow (7) - 302 m
22. Dallas (7) - 281 m
23. Manila (7) - 241 m
24. Beijing (6) - 330 m
25. Dalian (6) - 325 m

26. Melbourne (6) - 297 m
27. Incheon (5) - 305 m
28. Philadelphia (5) - 297 m
29. Suzhou (5) - 286 m
30. Osaka (5) - 256 m

31. Panama City (5) - 255 m
32. Doha (5) - 254 m
33. Miami (5) - 242 m
34. Tianjin (5) - 238 m
35. Sydney (5) - 230 m

36. Busan (5) - 210 m

*The Rest*

Wuxi (4) - 328 m
Shenyang (4) - 305 m
Seattle (4) - 285 m
Charlotte (4) - 265 m
Frankfurt (4) - 259 m
Madrid (4) - 250 m
Hwaseong (4) - 249 m
Minneapolis (4) - 241 m
London (4) - 235 m

Riyadh (3) - 311 m
Gold Coast (3) - 275 m
Cleveland (3) - 271 m
San Francisco (3) - 260 m
Manama (3) - 260 m
Hangzhou (3) - 258 m
Nagoya (3) - 247 m
*Brisbane (3) - 243 m*
*Perth (3) - 226 m*
Mexico City (3) - 225 m
Denver (3) - 218 m

Taipei (2) - 448 m
Kuwait City (2) - 413 m
Kaohsiung (2) - 348 m
Nanning (2) - 276 m
Pittsburgh (2) - 256 m
Qingdao (2) - 249 m
Boston (2) - 241 m
Jeddah (2) - 235 m
Caracas (2) - 225 m
Daegu (2) - 225 m
Paris (2) - 225 m
Calgary (2) - 215 m
Mumbai (2) - 210 m
Ulsan (2) awaiting data

Pyongyang (1) - 330 m
Abu Dhabi (1) - 310 m
Wenzhou (1) - 300 m
Istanbul (1) - 261 m
Chengdu (1) - 260 m
Indianapolis (1) - 253 m
Tel Aviv (1) - 244 m
Changsa (1) - 240 m
Jersey City (1) - 238 m
Istanbul (1) - 238 m
Fukuoka (1) - 234 m
Penang (1) - 232 m
Urumqi (1) - 230 m
Xi'an (1) - 228 m
Guiyang (1) - 228 m
Mobile (1) - 227 m
Pattaya (1) - 226 m
Las Vegas (1) - 224 m
Johannesburg (1) - 223 m
Detroit (1) - 222 m
Hanamatsu (1) - 213 m
New Orleans (1) - 212 m
Casablanca (1) - 210 m
Nantong (1) - 210 m
Austin (1) - 208 m
Montréal (1) - 205 m
Tulsa (1) - 203 m
Cincinnati (1) - 201 m
Kish (1) - 200 m
Zhengzhou (1) - 200 m


----------



## isaidso

Canada adds 1 to bring the total to 13! (2 additions in Toronto, Shangri-La in Vancouver taken off)
Australia adds 2 to bring the total to 20!

*Countries with the most 200 metre buildings* (Tallest building in brackets)

01. China - 221 buildings (487 m)
02. United States - 165 buildings (442 m)
03. United Arab Emirates - 56 buildings (636 m)
04. South Korea - 30 buildings (305 m)
05. Japan - 30 buildings (296 m)

*06. Australia - 20 buildings (297 m)*
07. Singapore - 18 buildings (280 m)
08. Malaysia - 13 buildings (379 m)
09. Thailand - 13 buildings (304 m) 
*10. Canada - 13 buildings (298 m)*

11. Indonesia - 11 buildings (262 m) 
12. Russia - 7 buildings (302 m)
13. Philippines - 7 buildings (241 m)
14. Saudi Arabia - 5 buildings (311 m)
15. Panama - 5 buildings (255 m)

16. Qatar - 5 buildings (254 m)
17. Taiwan - 4 buildings (508 m)
18. Germany - 4 buildings (259 m)
19. Spain - 4 buildings (250 m)
20. United Kingdom - 4 buildings (235 m)

21. Bahrain - 3 buildings (260 m)
22. Mexico - 3 buildings (225 m)
23. Kuwait - 2 buildings (413 m)
24. France - 2 buildings (225 m)
25. Venezuela - 2 buildings (225 m) 

26. Israel - 1 building (244 m)
27. Turkey - 1 building (238 m)
28. South Africa - 1 building (223 m)
29. Morocco - 1 building (210 m)
30. Iran - 1 building (200 m)


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Just quickly - isn't the Shangri-La in Vancouver only 197m to roof?

Anyway, I'll give you updated info for here

Brisbane (3) - 243m
Perth (3) 226m


----------



## isaidso

*Asia*
01. Dubai (56) - 636 m
02. Hong Kong (54) - 484 m
03. Shanghai (44) - 487 m
04. Shenzhen (27) - 325 m
05. Tokyo (20) - 296 m

06. Singapore (18) - 280 m
07. Guangzhou (16) - 441 m
08. Nanjing (13) - 317 m
09. Bangkok (12) - 304 m
10. Chongqing (14) - 283 m

*America*
01. New York (53) -381 m
02. Chicago (27) - 442 m
03. Houston (14) - 305 m
04. Los Angeles (11) - 310 m
*05. Toronto (10) - 298 m*

06. Atlanta (9) - 285 m
07. Dallas (7) - 281 m
08. Philadelphia (5) - 297 m
09. Panama City (5) - 255 m
10. Miami (5) - 242 m

*Beyond Asia & America*
01. Moscow (7) - 302 m
02. Melbourne (6) - 297 m
03. Sydney (5) - 230 m
04. Madrid (4) - 250 m
05. London (4) - 235 m

06. Gold Coast (3) - 275 m
*07. Brisbane (3) - 243 m
08. Perth (3) - 226 m*
09. Paris (2) - 225 m
10. Istanbul (1) - 261 m


----------



## isaidso

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Just quickly - isn't the Shangri-La in Vancouver only 197m to roof?
> 
> Anyway, I'll give you updated info for here
> 
> Brisbane (3) - 243m
> Perth (3) 226m


You're right, I'll take it off. What are the new additions in Brisbane and Perth with height so that I can keep track?


----------



## isaidso

I'll add them above in a minute.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Brisbane's newest addition is Soleil (243m) and Perth's is City Square (204m). 

I appreciate the work you're doing, isaidso.


----------



## isaidso

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Brisbane's newest addition is Soleil (243m) and Perth's is City Square (204m).
> 
> I appreciate the work you're doing, isaidso.


No problem. You're very reliable which is a huge help. I thought City Square was going to be finished next year. Australia's doing well!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

I don't think either buildings are 100% complete yet, but they've topped out. They are still just finishing off the spire on City Square, then next year I imagine BHP will move in, and on Soleil, the crane is on its way down. 

Next year in Brisbane we get to watch the 249m Infinity rise and come 2016, should see 222 Margaret Street (274 or 297.3m) complete. Melbourne too is booming with 8 buildings over 200m either under construction, proposed, or approved, and Sydney with a commendable 4 buildings over 200m. 

Should all of these be built over the next 6-or-so years, Australia will have 34 buildings over 200m.


----------



## isaidso

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> I don't think either buildings are 100% complete yet, but they've topped out. They are still just finishing off the spire on City Square, then next year I imagine BHP will move in, and on Soleil, the crane is on its way down.
> 
> Next year in Brisbane we get to watch the 249m Infinity rise and come 2016, should see 222 Margaret Street (274 or 297.3m) complete. Melbourne too is booming with 8 buildings over 200m either under construction, proposed, or approved, and Sydney with a commendable 4 buildings over 200m.
> 
> Should all of these be built over the next 6-or-so years, Australia will have 34 buildings over 200m.


That's fantastic. Australia seems to have 4 cities contributing. Here in Canada it seems to be Toronto pulling the whole load. Even with a massive boom in Toronto, I doubt Canada will be able to close the gap much with Australia. With U/C and proposals, we'll add 14 to bring us up to 27.

Toronto has 5 U/C and another 7 proposals 
Montreal has 1 proposal
Calgary has 1 proposal

Then again, rumours are swirling in Toronto of a handful of super talls on the way so Toronto's proposal list could swell well into the double digits. Would be nice if Edmonton, Vancouver, and Quebec City joined the party. Height limits make contributions from Montreal rare, and Ottawa impossible.


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Dubai with 56 and then the UAE with also 56 cannot be correct. Abu Dhabi and Sharjah have plenty i am sure , especially Abu Dhabi with around 15 above 200 meters !


----------



## elculo

*Beyond Asia & America*
01. Moscow (7) - 302 m
02. Melbourne (6) - 297 m
03. Frankfurt (5) - 259m
03. Sydney (5) - 230 m
04. Madrid (4) - 250 m
05. London (4) - 235 m

06. Gold Coast (3) - 275 m
*07. Brisbane (3) - 243 m
08. Perth (3) - 226 m*
09. Paris (2) - 225 m
10. Istanbul (1) - 261 m[/QUOTE]


----------



## HK999

New height figures for the Lohas Towers in Hong Kong have been released, and to my surprise there are quite a few over 200m:

LOHAS Park Le Prestige Tower B: 215m
LOHAS Park The Capitol Tower 5: 210m
LOHAS Park The Capitol Tower 6: 210m
LOHAS Park The Capitol Tower 2: 206m
LOHAS Park The Capitol Tower 3: 206m
LOHAS Park The Capitol Tower 1: 200m
LOHAS Park Le Prestige Tower A: 200m

This means that Hong Kong has *61 buildings* over 200m. CTBUH confirms it.

Btw those towers are quite boring, that's why noone cared too much to follow the progress.

EDIT 1: New York stays at *53*. Both 1 and 4WTC have surpassed the 200m mark, but let's wait till they are T/O (1WTC to roof) before adding them to the list.

EDIT 2: According to my sources, Dubai has* 63 buildings* over 200m.

EDIT 3: Shanghai has *46 buildings* over 200m now.


----------



## JayT

C'mon Brazil. With some of the worlds greatest cities you'd expect Brazil to at least have one hno:


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Sydney's suffocating height restrictions have placed an indefinite limitation on how the city could look.

The Civil Aviation Safety Authority (CASA) has imposed a blanket RL300m height restriction over the entire Sydney Metropolitan Area, but the Sydney City Council has enforced height restrictions of 235m above ground in the CBD....and that is only in a few key locations.

Barangaroo is a notable exception because it has been pushed through by the state government - if it was up to the council, there would have been no buildings taller than 80m and it would have been a glorified retirement village


----------



## ukiyo

> Only buildings that have topped out get added


Hey Isaidso, an addition for Tokyo (and Japan): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211597

This one will be topped out in about 2 months just so you're aware: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211561


----------



## isaidso

^^ I'll add JP Tower. Thank you for your help.



Dubai_Boy said:


> Dubai with 56 and then the UAE with also 56 cannot be correct. Abu Dhabi and Sharjah have plenty i am sure , especially Abu Dhabi with around 15 above 200 meters !


I count on members to submit entries when buildings top out. Could you get the buildings in Abu Dhabi? I need the name of the building, the *roof* height. Abu Dhabi surely should be on the list. Add Sharjah too. I'll add them all once I validate those submitted. Thanks.

*HK999:* Thanks for doing the digging. I'll add Hong Kong, Dubai, and Shanghai.

*elculo:* Thanks for the head's up. I'm assuming it's Tower 185 with a roof height of 200m that just topped out? I will add it.


----------



## isaidso

Additions:
JP Tower, Tokyo, Japan 200 m
LOHAS Park Le Prestige Tower B, Hong Kong, China 215m
LOHAS Park The Capitol Tower 5, Hong Kong, China 210m
LOHAS Park The Capitol Tower 6, Hong Kong, China, 210m
LOHAS Park The Capitol Tower 2, Hong Kong, China, 206m
LOHAS Park The Capitol Tower 3, Hong Kong, China, 206m
LOHAS Park The Capitol Tower 1, Hong Kong, China, 200m
LOHAS Park Le Prestige Tower A, Hong Kong, China, 200m
Tower 185, Frankfurt, Germany, 200m
7 buildings in Dubai 
2 buildings in Shanghai

Frankfurt gets a banana for moving up to the 'On The Bubble' group! :banana: 

*200 metre club* (City - Number of Buildings Over 200 m - Tallest Building)

*01. Dubai (63) - 636 m*
*02. Hong Kong (61) - 484 m*
03. New York (53) -381 m
*04. Shanghai (46) - 487 m*
05. Chicago (27) - 442 m

06. Shenzhen (27) - 325 m
*07. Tokyo (21) - 296 m*
08. Singapore (18) - 280 m
09. Guangzhou (16) - 441 m
10. Houston (14) - 305 m

11. Chongqing (14) - 283 m
12. Nanjing (13) - 317 m
13. Kuala Lumpur (12) - 379 m
14. Bangkok (12) - 304 m
15. Seoul (12) - 265 m

16. Los Angeles (11) - 310 m
17. Jakarta (11) - 262 m
18. Toronto (10) - 298 m

*On the Bubble*

19. Atlanta (9) - 285 m
20. Wuhan (8) - 331 m

21. Moscow (7) - 302 m
22. Dallas (7) - 281 m
23. Manila (7) - 241 m
24. Beijing (6) - 330 m
25. Dalian (6) - 325 m

26. Melbourne (6) - 297 m
27. Incheon (5) - 305 m
28. Philadelphia (5) - 297 m
29. Suzhou (5) - 286 m
*30. Frankfurt (5) - 259 m*

31. Osaka (5) - 256 m
32. Panama City (5) - 255 m
33. Doha (5) - 254 m
34. Miami (5) - 242 m
35. Tianjin (5) - 238 m

36. Sydney (5) - 230 m
37. Busan (5) - 210 m

*The Rest*

Wuxi (4) - 328 m
Shenyang (4) - 305 m
Seattle (4) - 285 m
Charlotte (4) - 265 m
Madrid (4) - 250 m
Hwaseong (4) - 249 m
Minneapolis (4) - 241 m
London (4) - 235 m

Riyadh (3) - 311 m
Gold Coast (3) - 275 m
Cleveland (3) - 271 m
San Francisco (3) - 260 m
Manama (3) - 260 m
Hangzhou (3) - 258 m
Nagoya (3) - 247 m
Brisbane (3) - 243 m
Perth (3) - 226 m
Mexico City (3) - 225 m
Denver (3) - 218 m

Taipei (2) - 448 m
Kuwait City (2) - 413 m
Kaohsiung (2) - 348 m
Nanning (2) - 276 m
Pittsburgh (2) - 256 m
Qingdao (2) - 249 m
Boston (2) - 241 m
Jeddah (2) - 235 m
Caracas (2) - 225 m
Daegu (2) - 225 m
Paris (2) - 225 m
Calgary (2) - 215 m
Mumbai (2) - 210 m
Ulsan (2) awaiting data

Pyongyang (1) - 330 m
Abu Dhabi (1) - 310 m
Wenzhou (1) - 300 m
Istanbul (1) - 261 m
Chengdu (1) - 260 m
Indianapolis (1) - 253 m
Tel Aviv (1) - 244 m
Changsa (1) - 240 m
Jersey City (1) - 238 m
Istanbul (1) - 238 m
Fukuoka (1) - 234 m
Penang (1) - 232 m
Urumqi (1) - 230 m
Xi'an (1) - 228 m
Guiyang (1) - 228 m
Mobile (1) - 227 m
Pattaya (1) - 226 m
Las Vegas (1) - 224 m
Johannesburg (1) - 223 m
Detroit (1) - 222 m
Hanamatsu (1) - 213 m
New Orleans (1) - 212 m
Casablanca (1) - 210 m
Nantong (1) - 210 m
Austin (1) - 208 m
Montréal (1) - 205 m
Tulsa (1) - 203 m
Cincinnati (1) - 201 m
Kish (1) - 200 m
Zhengzhou (1) - 200 m


----------



## isaidso

Japan adds 1
China adds 9
United Arab Emirates adds 7
Germany adds 1

Japan gets a pepper for passing South Korea! epper:

*Countries with the most 200 metre buildings* (Tallest building in brackets)

*01. China - 230 buildings (487 m)*
02. United States - 165 buildings (442 m)
*03. United Arab Emirates - 63 buildings (636 m)*
*04. Japan - 31 buildings (296 m)*
05. South Korea - 30 buildings (305 m)

06. Australia - 20 buildings (297 m)
07. Singapore - 18 buildings (280 m)
08. Malaysia - 13 buildings (379 m)
09. Thailand - 13 buildings (304 m) 
10. Canada - 13 buildings (298 m)

11. Indonesia - 11 buildings (262 m) 
12. Russia - 7 buildings (302 m)
13. Philippines - 7 buildings (241 m)
14. Saudi Arabia - 5 buildings (311 m)
*15. Germany - 5 buildings (259 m)*

16. Panama - 5 buildings (255 m)
17. Qatar - 5 buildings (254 m)
18. Taiwan - 4 buildings (508 m)
19. Spain - 4 buildings (250 m)
20. United Kingdom - 4 buildings (235 m)

21. Bahrain - 3 buildings (260 m)
22. Mexico - 3 buildings (225 m)
23. Kuwait - 2 buildings (413 m)
24. France - 2 buildings (225 m)
25. Venezuela - 2 buildings (225 m) 

26. Israel - 1 building (244 m)
27. Turkey - 1 building (238 m)
28. South Africa - 1 building (223 m)
29. Morocco - 1 building (210 m)
30. Iran - 1 building (200 m)


----------



## isaidso

VitMos said:


> City of Capitals Moscow Tower 301.6 m
> Naberezhnaya Tower 268.4 m
> Triumph-Palace 264.3 m
> City of Capitals St. Petersburg Tower 256.9 m
> Federation Tower West Tower 242.3 m
> Moscow State University 240(182 or 195 or 200) m
> Imperia Tower 239 m
> MosFilm Tower 213.3 m
> now
> Federation Tower East Tower 200+
> Mercury City Tower 200+
> Eurasia Tower 200+


I'm assuming Moscow State University has a roof height of 182 m or 192 m and doesn't qualify? I should have Moscow at 10? :weird:


----------



## isaidso

elculo said:


> I think Abu Dhabi needs an update, 5x Etihad towers and Sun Tower plus the yet existing Sky Tower lets them go straight into "on the bubble" with 7 Towers, UAE then have 70 Towers as a country.


Does this look right to you? All 5 Etihad towers are topped out and over 200 m roof height?

01. The Landmark, 324 m	
02. Etihad Towers 2, 305 m 
03. Sky Tower, 292 m
04. Trust Tower, 278 m
05. Etihad Towers 1, 278 m
06. Nation Towers Residential Lofts, 268 m
07. Etihad Towers 3, 260 m 
08. Sun Tower, 238 m 
09. Etihad Towers 4, 234 m 
10. Etihad Towers 5, 218 m 
11. Capital Plaza Residential Towers, 210 m
12. St. Regis Luxury Hotel, 206 m 
13. Capital Plaza Office Tower, 200 m


----------



## Jay

The USA still has 5 of the worlds top 15 largest skylines, that's pretty impressive


----------



## isaidso

I'm curious as to which 3 US cities you have in the top 15 besides New York and Chicago.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Panama City, Panama Update

Source: http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/?do=city&city=PTY&country=PA

200m+ Completed Towers:
1-Trump Ocean Club International Hotel & Tower (284m/932ft)
2-The Point (266m/873ft)
3-Tower Financial Center (255m/837ft)
4-Ocean Two (246m/806ft)
5-Revolution Tower (233m/763ft)
6-Torre Waters (232m/761ft)
7-Megapolis Torre 1 (230m/755ft)
8-Q Tower (226m/741ft)
9-Ten Tower (221m/725ft)
10-White Tower (218m/715ft)
11-Torre Aqualine (210m/689ft)
12-Ocean One (208m/682ft)

Topped Out Towers:
13-Torre Vitri (281m/921ft)
14-Arts Tower (264m/866ft)
15-Pearl Tower (242m/794ft)
16-Yacht Club Tower (215m/705ft)
17-Rivage (208m/682ft)
18-Oceania Business Plaza I (207m/680ft)

Panama should be in the 200m+ Club


----------



## dido13

interesting


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Panama City, Panama (Second Update)

For Panama City, I would also add that the Star Bay Tower topped about a week ago but it hasn't reached CTBUH yet. Here's an SSC link to the pics: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=586850&page=41

19-Star Bay Tower (267m/876ft)

PS-Could you also tell me the three skyscrapers you have for Mexico City (Mayor, Pemex, ?)


----------



## Jay

isaidso said:


> I'm curious as to which 3 US cities you have in the top 15 besides New York and Chicago.


Top 16 actually, LA. Houston. Atlanta are up there.


----------



## anak_mm

isaidso said:


> ^^ I do think Mumbai will be in the top 20 within a couple years and maybe top 10 a few years later.
> 
> 
> 
> So the buildings for Manila are as follows? GT International and the 3 Greenbelt buildings all have a roof height below 200 m.
> 
> 1. The Gramercy 302 m
> 2. PB Com Tower 241 m
> 3. Petron 210 m
> 4. 1322 Golden Empire Tower 203 m
> 5. Philamlife 200 m
> 
> Am I missing any? I seem to have Manila at 7, but I only count 5.


according to _The Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat_'s standard measurement(Architectural top, how they officially measure the world's tallest buildings)
Manila has 14-15 200m+

Gramercy http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/building.php?building_id=497
PBCom http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/building.php?building_id=784
GT Tower http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/building.php?building_id=1309
BSA 1 http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/building.php?building_id=1789
BSA 2 http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/building.php?building_id=1790
St. Francis Shangri-la 1 http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/building.php?building_id=1390
St. Francis Shangri-la 2 http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/building.php?building_id=1391
One Rockwell West http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/building.php?building_id=1629
Petron Megaplaza http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/building.php?building_id=1467
UnionBank Plaza http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/building.php?building_id=1564
Lorenzo Tower http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/building.php?building_id=1589
Golden Empire Tower http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/building.php?building_id=1601
One Corporate Centre http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/building.php?building_id=1620
Philamlife Tower http://buildingdb.ctbuh.org/building.php?building_id=5273

currently there are about 13-15 200m+(7-8 250m+) U/C in Manila... so it will double to about 30 200m+ in just the next few years


----------



## ukiyo

Hey Isaidso another tower to add for Tokyo (and Japan): Toranomon-Roppongi Area Redevelopment 207m

Here is the link to it
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211561&page=7

Also I have fixed your list:


isaidso said:


> I initially had Tokyo separated out into Tokyo (18 buildings), Yokohama (1 building), and Kawasaki (1 building), but have combined them all under Tokyo (20 buildings). *Apparently, I'm missing 1 tower for Tokyo*. This is what I have so far:



*TOKYO*

16. Shinjuku Nomura Building, 20*9 *m (not 203)
*17. Toranomon-Roppongi Area Redevelopment 207m*
*23. Sompo Japan Building, 200m*


You did not have the Sompo Japan Building listed before. Tokyo's Total is 23, Japan's total as of now is 32.


----------



## ZZ-II

That thread is Impressive! 

I'll look here regular now


----------



## isaidso

Thanks. Initially, it was a labour of love, but quickly consumed a huge amount of time/effort to keep current/accurate. There may be a few minor errors here and there that haven't been brought to my attention. Also keep in mind, that no updates have been made in about 9 months.

If I have a block of time next month, I'll try to bring it up to date. Btw, these are all *roof* heights.


----------



## Los Earth

Does the thread only include buildings that are T/O?


----------



## Erran

*Jakarta has

Completed*

Wisma BNI - 262m
BCA Tower - 230m
Equity Tower - 220m
The Peak tower A - 218.5m
The Peak tower B - 218.5m
Graha Energi - 217m
Bakrie Tower - 215m
Kempinski Residences - 215m
The Pinnacle - 213m
Ritz Carlton A - 212m
Ritz Carlton B - 212m
The Keraton - 210m
The Plaza Tower - 200m

*Finishing*

Ciputra World Hotel - 265m source
Ciputra World Apartment A - 210m source
Ciputra World Apartment B - 210m source
AXA Tower - 210m source
Kuningan City Apartment A - 210m source
Kuningan City Apartment B - 210m source

And some U/C 200+m towers.


----------



## KillerZavatar

isaidso said:


> If I have a block of time next month, I'll try to bring it up to date. Btw, these are all *roof* heights.


damn with all these chinese cities it will be a heck of a hard task for 9 months


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

The Shard needs adding to London's 200m+ count - it's been externally complete for a while now.
So London can now be upgraded to the 'On The Bubble' section. :cheers:

London (5) - 309 m


----------



## [email protected]

Interesting thread!


anakngpasig said:


> anyway, in the Philippines, measured up to their highest architectural points:
> 1. Gramercy - 302m
> 2. PBCom - 259m
> 3. GT Int'l - 217m
> 4. St. Francis (BSA T1) - 215.2m
> 5. St. Francis (BSA T2) - 215.2m
> 6. St. Francis Shangri-la East - 212.88m
> 7. St. Francis Shangri-la West - 212.88m
> 9. Petron - 210m
> 10. UnionBank - 206m
> 11. TRAG San Lorenzo - 205m
> 12. Golden Empire -203m
> 13. OCC - 202m
> 14. One Rockwell - 202m
> 15. Philamlife - 200m
> 16. Summit One - 200m


This seems to be the exact data for Manila. Anyway is there any for Cebu or other Phil cities? 

(PS: pls dont bypass others info. Mods be considerate. If a city deserves a spot in the 200s club never neglect otherwise this thread woul be far to being accurate & credible.)


----------



## Apteryx

We have our first 200+m skyscraper in Italy now. Is the Pelli Tower (aka Unicredit tower) in the "Porta Nuova complex in Milan. Is 231 m tall at the spire.










Two more towers are under construction, the "dritto" tower in the citylife complex in Milan (209 m) and the "Regione Piemonte tower" in Turin (207m)


----------



## KillerZavatar

Apteryx said:


> We have our first 200+m skyscraper in Italy now. Is the Pelli Tower (aka Unicredit tower) in the "Porta Nuova complex in Milan. Is 231 m tall at the spire.
> 
> Two more towers are under construction, the "dritto" tower in the citylife complex in Milan (209 m) and the "Regione Piemonte tower" in Turin (207m)


this list is for buildings reaching 200m for the roof not spire.


----------



## Apteryx

So we must wait till the end od the other two buildings


----------



## isaidso

This is a roof height thread. Ukraina Hotel and Moscow State both have a roof height below 200m. You might want to double check the rest.


----------



## univer

Alexenergy said:


> Moscow has 11 buildings higher than 200 (Source: www.ctbuh.org):
> 1. Mercury City Tower, 339
> 2. Eurasia Tower, 309
> 3. City of Capitals (Moscow Tower), 302
> 4. Naberezhnaya Tower (Block C), 268
> 5. Triumph Palace, 264
> 6. City of Capitals (St. Petersburg Tower), 257
> 7. Federation Towers (Zapad Tower), 242
> 8. Moscow State University, 239
> 9. Imperia Tower, 239
> 10. House on Mosfilmovskaya (Tower A), 213
> 11. Ukraina Hotel, 206
> Link to the Moscow's list: http://skyscrapercenter.com/list.php?do=city&country=RU&city=MOW


1. City of Capitals (Moscow Tower), 302
2. Naberezhnaya Tower (Block C), 268
3. Triumph Palace, 217m *at roof height*
4. City of Capitals (St. Petersburg Tower), 257
5. Federation Towers (Zapad Tower), 242
6. Imperia Tower, 239
7. House on Mosfilmovskaya (Tower A), 213

note: Moscow State University 183m at *roof height* and Ukraina Hotel 136m at *roof height*

I add soon in my list when Mercury City Tower(339) Eurasia Tower(309) completed, now is just T/O


----------



## isaidso

Thanks 'univer'. That looks right.


----------



## univer

isaidso said:


> The Philippines figure looks really suspicious. They have 15 buildings that are 200m+ according to wikipedia, but only 8 that are 200m+ to *roof height!* The Indonesia, India, and Vietnam data looks wrong as well. This is a roof height thread.
> 
> You can use the template above to keep things looking uniform.


 4 building 200+ m *roof height* in Vietnam:
Hanoi Landmark Tower 72fl (336m)
Bitexco Financial Tower 68fl (263m)
Keangnam residential: 2 x 48fl (2 x 212m) 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...09349&page=592
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...14920&page=623

about India I think there are 2 buildings . And This is *Indonexia 200+ roof height
*

1.Wisma 46 250m 
Menara BCA 220m 
Equity Tower 220m 
The Peak 1	219m 
5.The Peak 2	219m 
Graha Energi 217m 
Bakrie Tower 217m 
8.Kempinski Residences	215m 
The Pinnacle 213m 
Ritz-Carlton Jakarta Tower A 212m 
11.Ritz-Carlton Jakarta Tower B 212m 
The Grand Hyatt Residence 210m 
The City Center @ Batavia City 208m 
14.The Plaza Tower 203m 
15-16.Kuningan City x2 203m x2 
The Icon Residences - Tower 1 200m 
18.The Icon Residences - Tower 2 200m
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?


----------



## megacity30

Amastroi2017 said:


> I wasn't implying that you were unreasonable, sorry. However, I still have to disagree with you regarding Burj Khalifa because you used CTBUH as your source but I was referring to roof height. CTBUH doesn't use roof height as a height measurement at all anymore so that argument simply doesn't work. Me and other users seek to find roof heights of the tallest buildings on Earth and include enclosed crowns in that height but not open parapets, antennaes, nor spires.
> I understand Burj Khalifa is a hard case to determine roof height and Kingdom Tower might also be the same way.


Please see the URL provided http://skyscrapercenter.com/dubai/burj-khalifa/

The field "Height: Occupied" indicates the height of the topmost habitable floor, and that's 585 m. The roof height should end with the height of the roof of the topmost habitable floor. Any additional crowns, antennae or spires should count as purely architectural height only. As far as I understood this thread, this measures roof height not the architectural elements on top of it.




> I have a challenge for you, however, which is to try and determine the roof height for SPG Global Tower A in Suzhou, SPG Global Tower B in Suzhou, and Shimao Didang New City Tower in Shaoxing.
> 
> These all are over 200 meters tall but determing actual roof height is very difficult because they all have spires and have recently been completed so information regarding their heights are sparse.


I agree the info available for these three towers on the internet (in English) is quite sparse. 

Wikipedia states the roof height of both SPG Global Tower A & B is 787 feet, so that's 209.4 m.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_188

Regarding Shimao Didang New City Tower, it's definitely got a roof height greater than 200m although I have yet to determine the height of its spire.


----------



## megacity30

AnmolSingh said:


> Which are other 200 m buildings from India


Completed skyscrapers:-

(1, 2, 3) Lodha Bellissimo: roof height is 222 m for all three skyscrapers

(4, 5) Imperial Towers 1 & 2: roof height is 210 m for both skyscrapers

(6, 7, 8) Vivarea A, B & C: roof height is 200 m for all three skyscrapers.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=802948&page=15


----------



## megacity30

citypia said:


> What if your reference, wikipedia is *WRONG* ?
> 
> 1. Where are buildings in Bucheon and Daegu?
> Those are already completed long ago but those are *NOT LISTED * on wikipedia.
> There are lots of *MISSING BUILDINGS *on wikipedia!
> *How can you so sure about wikipea, even though you ignore the opinion of the other forummer? hno:*
> 
> 2. I find there are ghosts towers on wikipedia. That really makes me laugh.
> There are NO such a thing centum fiestar in Busan. That was the cancelled project long ago. I used to say there is no centum fiestar here and there many times but it still exists as ghosts even on wikipedia because no one care it
> The funny thing is the pictures under the name of Centum Fiestar are WBC palace twin towers which is 265m.
> Wrong name, wronng number of building, wrong pictures and wrong height on wikipedia.
> Who made this info on wilipedia anyway?
> There are 3 CENTUM # STAR buildings and 1 CENTUM # CENTRAL building over 200m.
> 
> Yes, wikipidea is totally wrong about data of south korean buildings
> If you don't believe it, *I will prove it.*
> 
> Ah, one more thing,
> If you look at the rank on wikipidea carefully, you would find the same ranks
> For example, there are 4 buildings at No.10 spot and at No.17 spot.
> There are 2 buildings at No 23 spot.
> Do you understand what I am trying to say to you?
> 27 is NOT the number of buildings, which is the ranking on wilipedia. Do you get my point?
> If there are four buildings with the same height, they have just 1 ranking and are positioned at only one spot at the ranking on wikipedia.
> *Please, look at wikipidea carefully, even though this info is totally wrong, you would notice the number of building are are NOT 27.
> Count the number of buildings again, not looking at the rank.*
> Here is the DATA you provide and do believe lt without doubting it
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_South_Korea
> 
> 3. You calculate only the completed buildings but the thread starter, isaido, includes T/O buildings as long as they are over 200m and topped out already.
> Look at this. Please back the first page and read carefully what the thread starter said.
> Are you making new rule of this thread?
> 
> Lastly, the buildings in Goyang already finnish the exterior work. There is no more cranes at the top *NOW*.
> The picture was taken almost 6 months ago. If you read it carefully, you would notice it.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99614204#post99614204


First off, I'm sorry if I offended you. My intention was not to discredit your data and certainly didn't want to sound high-handed or a "know-it-all"!

Please note I'm not the thread creator and know that I can't just fill in his shoes in a jiffy. I'm trying to contribute to this thread the same way you're trying and obviously I won't try to create new rules.

I accept your points about wikipedia, and while it's certainly not complete and sometimes even erroneous, it's definitely one of the data sources. The problem is none of the freely available websites provide complete data. Also, there aren't any books I'm aware of that contain complete up-to-date info regarding skyscrapers around the world. So we are left with relying on what there is, as most builders won't even return your message when you try to contact them.

I'll research more and get back to you later with skyscrapers in South Korea, especially the more recently completed ones. My understanding earlier was there are 9 completed skyscrapers in Seoul City with a roof height of at least 200 m but there may be some others.

In the meantime, please provide us the names of the ones you believe fit this list.


----------



## megacity30

isaidso said:


> Hey 'megacity'. I found the thread quickly took up all my time with all the verifying required. I had hoped to tackle it again, but it's a bit of a full time job.
> 
> Btw, if you plan on maintaining the thread a word of advice: keep separate tables for each city so when people mention 'new' topped out buildings you know if you've added them already of if its one you missed. Good luck!


It's probably a bit late in the day, but I'll say it nonetheless.

Thank you for creating this thread, isaidso! 

You've done a brilliant job building this thread, and it's fun reading through it. 
I can't fill in your shoes, but I'm a willing contributor any way I can.
Actually, I'm new in this 'area of study' and am still digging up info. I'll continue providing you'll my list containing what I've found.


----------



## citypia

megacity30 said:


> First off, I'm sorry if I offended you. My intention was not to discredit your data and certainly didn't want to sound high-handed or a "know-it-all"!
> 
> Please note I'm not the thread creator and know that I can't just fill in his shoes in a jiffy. I'm trying to contribute to this thread the same way you're trying and obviously I won't try to create new rules.
> 
> I accept your points about wikipedia, and while it's certainly not complete and sometimes even erroneous, it's definitely one of the data sources. The problem is none of the freely available websites provide complete data. Also, there aren't any books I'm aware of that contain complete up-to-date info regarding skyscrapers around the world. So we are left with relying on what there is, as most builders won't even return your message when you try to contact them.
> 
> I'll research more and get back to you later with skyscrapers in South Korea, especially the more recently completed ones. My understanding earlier was there are 9 completed skyscrapers in Seoul City with a roof height of at least 200 m but there may be some others.
> 
> In the meantime, please provide us the names of the ones you believe fit this list.


Dear megacity30,

It's no problem,  
You don't need to say sorry to me. 
I already knew that you was and are a very nice, gentle and respectable person. I have read your posts and writings many times here on SCC.

Like I mentioned before, it's not your fault.
In fact, Wikipidea and many other websites on the internet are easily becoming outdated and not as reliable as they used to be if they don't reguarly update and double-check the info.
Also, the world is changing so quickly. Especially, new information occurs at such a rapid pace that it becomes extremely difficult to stay up-to-date.
Lots of projects poped up and some of them cancelled and the others change their names, height and the number of buildings...things like that!

Actually, I send E-mails and posted to the websites when I had found something wrong to try to correct the wrong DATA but there was no responses yet. I think they consider those are just minor errors which no one really care. 
Maybe, they are too busy to do such a pigshit, an insignificant work, like counting the number of buildings or who cares the number of buildings in south korea? 

Lastly, I respect your passion and your contributions like a respectable forummer, isaidso :cheers:


----------



## luis4083

> Originally Posted by isaidso
> 
> The Philippines figure looks really suspicious. They have 15 buildings that are 200m+ according to wikipedia, but only 8 that are 200m+ to roof height! The Indonesia, India, and Vietnam data looks wrong as well. This is a roof height thread.
> 
> You can use the template above to keep things looking uniform.
> The Philippines figure looks really suspicious. They have 15 buildings that are 200m+ according to wikipedia, but only 8 that are 200m+ to *roof height!* The Indonesia, India, and Vietnam data looks wrong as well. This is a roof height thread.
> 
> You can use the template above to keep things looking uniform.


You are the one who is suspicious, you have not been in the Philippines so don't act you knew everything. The Wikipedia data is wrong, they count Philippine twin towers as one instead of 2. I use to work in Ortigas and Makari and I am very sure on what I'm saying, how about you? Only 8 buildings above 200m? Oh come on you are blank, you have no idea 

FYI Both St Francis and BSA Twin Towers are Twin Towers.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_Philippines

BSA Twin Towers









St. Francis Towers


----------



## luis4083

I counted Metro Manila with 17 buildings w/ 200 m and above,, but Univer might be correct because the other 2 buildings had spire in it, In total there is only 15 If we're only counting based on rooftop

UPDATE: I found out that the height of BSA Twin Towers without the spires is only 197 m, thus the final count will be *13* buildings


----------



## wino

^^ instead of arguing why not create a more reliable list? so Isaidso can update his.
FYI - He is very open to updates. 

and again.. "ROOF HEIGHT"


----------



## luis4083

wino said:


> ^^ instead of arguing why not create a more reliable list? so Isaidso can update his.
> FYI - He is very open to updates.
> 
> and again.. "ROOF HEIGHT"


The problem is a lot of Philippine forumers insisted that MM had more than 8 but he is hard headed, He did n't want his favorite city to be outnumbered by poor country such as PH

Any way his Alias is ISAIDSO, so what do we expect? He will always stick to what he had said


----------



## wino

^^ again, instead of hurling accusations.... *just provide a LIST*.
If confirmed, I know for sure he'd make the changes.

be objective.. we don't need drama here.. ALL WE NEED is an UPDATED LIST.


----------



## univer

megacity30 said:


> Completed skyscrapers:-
> 
> (1, 2, 3) Lodha Bellissimo: roof height is 222 m for all three skyscrapers
> 
> (4, 5) Imperial Towers 1 & 2: roof height is 210 m for both skyscrapers
> 
> (6, 7, 8) Vivarea A, B & C: roof height is 200 m for all three skyscrapers.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=802948&page=15


Ok Megacity, india has* 7 building over 200m* ( I verified *Lodha Bellissimo has just two buildings)*

But, there are still a big problem for South Korea. It's *8 building 230 m of Tanhyun Doosan We've The Zenith in Goyang*. Person know exactly if they just Topped out or already completed?? 

So I account these buildings in my list. South Korea have *43 building completed 200m + roof height* in this case.


----------



## isaidso

megacity30 said:


> It's probably a bit late in the day, but I'll say it nonetheless.
> 
> Thank you for creating this thread, isaidso!
> 
> You've done a brilliant job building this thread, and it's fun reading through it.
> I can't fill in your shoes, but I'm a willing contributor any way I can.
> Actually, I'm new in this 'area of study' and am still digging up info. I'll continue providing you'll my list containing what I've found.


Thank you very much. I honestly don't have the time to do it by myself. The thread's been 'abandoned' for over a year so here's what might work. We could start posting 'Country' lists *(completed and roof height 200m+ only)* so that there's a reference point from which we can verify the accuracy of the information. Places like China: we'll likely have to 'City' lists then amalgamate them into a 'China' list. 

From there the main world list and country lists can be updated. If we all pitch in we should end up with a pretty reliable resource. The list from a year ago was pretty up to date, but maybe a third to half of it needs updating now. 

I'll start with an updated Canada list and then re-post the one 'univer' did for some of the other cities. Honestly, the tough ones are going to be many of the Asian cities. There's so much going on there and information isn't very detailed.


----------



## isaidso

*Canada* *(completed 200m+ buildings: roof height)*


01. First Canadian Place, Toronto, 298 m
02. Scotia Plaza, Toronto, 275 m
03. Commerce Court, Toronto, 239 m
04. The Bow, Calgary, 236 m
05. Trump Tower, Toronto, 237 m

06. Brookfield Place, Toronto, 227 m
07. TD Centre, Toronto, 223 m
08. Suncor Centre West, Calgary, 215 m
09. Bay-Adelaide, Toronto, 215 m
10. Shangri-La, Toronto, 214 m

11. Eighth Avenue Place, Calgary, 211 m
12. Ritz-Carlton, Toronto, 209 m
13. Bay-Wellington, Toronto, 207 m
14. 1000 de la Gauchetiere, Montreal, 205 m

*Updated Feb 1, 2013*


----------



## isaidso

*Russia* *(completed 200m+ buildings: roof height)*

1. City of Capitals (Moscow Tower), Moscow, 302 m
2. Naberezhnaya Tower (Block C), Moscow, 268 m
3. Triumph Palace, Moscow, 217 m 
4. City of Capitals (St. Petersburg Tower), Moscow, 257 m
5. Federation Towers (Zapad Tower), Moscow, 242 m
6. Imperia Tower, Moscow, 239 m
7. House on Mosfilmovskaya (Tower A), Moscow, 213 m

*Updated Feb 1, 2013*

Thanks 'univer'.


----------



## isaidso

*Vietnam* *(completed 200m+ buildings: roof height)*

1. Hanoi Landmark Tower, Hanoi, 336 m
2. Bitexco Financial Tower, Ho Chi Minh City, 263 m
3. Keangnam 1, Hanoi, 212 m
4. Keangnam 2, Hanoi, 212 m

*Updated Feb 1, 2013*

Thanks 'haikiller11".


----------



## isaidso

*India* *(completed 200m+ buildings: roof height)*

1. Lodha Bellisimo A&B, Mumbai, 222 m
2. Lodha Bellisimo C, Mumbai, 222 m
3. Imperial Tower 1, Mumbai, 210 m
4. Imperial Tower 2, Mumbai, 210 m
5. Vivarea 1, Mumbai, 200 m
6. Vivarea 2, Mumbai, 200 m
7. Vivarea 3, Mumbai, 200 m

*Updated Feb 1, 2013*

Thanks 'megacity30'.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Mumbai, Tianjin and Shenyang would be interesting to know as well, they have a lot U/C currently


----------



## isaidso

This is where the list stood as of December 2011 before I abandoned it. If people are interested, maybe we can update it? Btw, this was a roof height list.

*200 metre club* (City - Number of Buildings Over 200 m - Tallest Building)

01. Dubai (63) - 636 m
02. Hong Kong (61) - 484 m
03. New York (53) -381 m
04. Shanghai (46) - 487 m
05. Chicago (27) - 442 m

06. Shenzhen (27) - 325 m
07. Tokyo (21) - 296 m
08. Singapore (18) - 280 m
09. Guangzhou (16) - 441 m
10. Houston (14) - 305 m

11. Chongqing (14) - 283 m
12. Nanjing (13) - 317 m
13. Busan (13) - 301 m
14. Seoul (13) - 284 m
15. Kuala Lumpur (12) - 379 m

16. Bangkok (12) - 304 m
17. Los Angeles (11) - 310 m
18. Jakarta (11) - 262 m
19. Toronto (10) - 298 m

*On the Bubble*

20. Atlanta (9) - 285 m
21. Wuhan (8) - 331 m
*22. Manila (8) - 302 m*
23. Moscow (7) - 302 m
24. Dallas (7) - 281 m 
25. Beijing (6) - 330 m

26. Dalian (6) - 325 m
27. Melbourne (6) - 297 m
28. Incheon (5) - 305 m
29. Philadelphia (5) - 297 m
30. Suzhou (5) - 286 m

31. Frankfurt (5) - 259 m
32. Osaka (5) - 256 m
33. Panama City (5) - 255 m
34. Doha (5) - 254 m
35. Miami (5) - 242 m

36. Tianjin (5) - 238 m
37. Sydney (5) - 230 m 

*The Rest*

Wuxi (4) - 328 m
Shenyang (4) - 305 m
Seattle (4) - 285 m
Charlotte (4) - 265 m
Madrid (4) - 250 m
Hwaseong (4) - 249 m
Minneapolis (4) - 241 m
London (4) - 235 m

Riyadh (3) - 311 m
Gold Coast (3) - 275 m
Cleveland (3) - 271 m
San Francisco (3) - 260 m
Manama (3) - 260 m
Hangzhou (3) - 258 m
Nagoya (3) - 247 m
Brisbane (3) - 243 m
Perth (3) - 226 m
Mexico City (3) - 225 m
Denver (3) - 218 m

Taipei (2) - 448 m
Kuwait City (2) - 413 m
Kaohsiung (2) - 348 m
Nanning (2) - 276 m
Pittsburgh (2) - 256 m
Qingdao (2) - 249 m
*Mumbai (2) - 249 m*
Boston (2) - 241 m
Bucheon (2) - 238 m
Jeddah (2) - 235 m
Caracas (2) - 225 m
Daegu (2) - 225 m
Paris (2) - 225 m
Calgary (2) - 215 m
Mumbai (2) - 210 m
Ulsan (2) - 202 m

Pyongyang (1) - 330 m
Abu Dhabi (1) - 310 m
Wenzhou (1) - 300 m
Istanbul (1) - 261 m
Chengdu (1) - 260 m
Oklahoma City (1) - 259 m
Indianapolis (1) - 253 m
Cheonan (1) - 250 m
Tel Aviv (1) - 244 m
Changsa (1) - 240 m
Jersey City (1) - 238 m
Istanbul (1) - 238 m
Fukuoka (1) - 234 m
Penang (1) - 232 m
Urumqi (1) - 230 m
Xi'an (1) - 228 m
Guiyang (1) - 228 m
Mobile (1) - 227 m
Pattaya (1) - 226 m
Las Vegas (1) - 224 m
Johannesburg (1) - 223 m
Detroit (1) - 222 m
Hanamatsu (1) - 213 m
New Orleans (1) - 212 m
Casablanca (1) - 210 m
Nantong (1) - 210 m
Austin (1) - 208 m
Montréal (1) - 205 m
Tulsa (1) - 203 m
Cincinnati (1) - 201 m
Kish (1) - 200 m
Zhengzhou (1) - 200 m


----------



## Seoul_Korea

isaidso said:


> This is where the list stood as of December 2011 before I abandoned it. If people are interested, maybe we can update it? Btw, this was a roof height list.
> 
> 14. Seoul (13) - 284 m


The tallest building in Seoul is 279 m tall


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

London now has 6 T/O or completed buildings of at least 200m in height:

The Shard: 309m
1 Canada Square: 235m
Heron Tower: 202m (or 230m with mast)
122 Leadenhall Street: 225m (T/O)
8 Canada Square: 200m
25 Canada Square: 200m


----------



## bbcwallander

*Paris
*
_Built: (2)_
1. Tour First: 231m
2. Tour Maine Montparnasse: 210m

_Approved: (4)_
1. Hermitage Plaza 1: 323m (Approved)
2. Hermitage Plaza 2: 323m (Approved)
3. Tour Phare: 300m (On Hold)
4. Tour Air²: 220m (Approved)


----------



## isaidso

Thanks guys, I'll edit it.


----------



## isaidso

Additions:
The Shard, London, UK 309m 
122 Leadenhall Street, London, UK 225m
Shangri-La Hotel, Toronto, Canada 213m
One World Trade, New York, USA 417m
1715 Broadway, New York, USA 230m
Four World Trade Center, New York, USA 298m
One57, New York, USA 306m
The Bow, Calgary, Canada 236m
Lodha Bellissimo A & B, Mumbai, India 222m
Lodha Bellissimo C, Mumbai, India 222m
Kohinoor square, Mumbai, India 203m
Vivarea 1, Mumbai, India 200m
Vivarea 2, Mumbai, India 200m
Vivarea 3, Mumbai, India 200m

Correction:
Tallest in Seoul is 279m

A little something for you people in London, New York, Mumbai, Calgary, and Toronto epper: :apple: :banana: :carrot: :cucumber:
*200 metre club* (City - Number of Buildings Over 200 m - Tallest Building)

01. Dubai (63) - 636 m
02. Hong Kong (61) - 484 m
*03. New York (58) - 417 m*
04. Shanghai (46) - 487 m
05. Chicago (27) - 442 m

06. Shenzhen (27) - 325 m
07. Tokyo (21) - 296 m
08. Singapore (18) - 280 m
09. Guangzhou (16) - 441 m
10. Houston (14) - 305 m

11. Chongqing (14) - 283 m
12. Nanjing (13) - 317 m
13. Busan (13) - 301 m
*14. Seoul (13) - 279 m*
15. Kuala Lumpur (12) - 379 m

16. Bangkok (12) - 304 m
17. Los Angeles (11) - 310 m
*18. Toronto (11) - 298 m*
19. Jakarta (11) - 262 m

*On the Bubble*

20. Atlanta (9) - 285 m
21. Wuhan (8) - 331 m
22. Manila (8) - 302 m
*23. Mumbai (8) - 222 m*
24. Moscow (7) - 302 m
25. Dallas (7) - 281 m 
26. Beijing (6) - 330 m
27. Dalian (6) - 325 m
*28. London (6) - 309 m*
29. Melbourne (6) - 297 m
30. Incheon (5) - 305 m
31. Philadelphia (5) - 297 m
32. Suzhou (5) - 286 m
33. Frankfurt (5) - 259 m
34. Osaka (5) - 256 m
35. Panama City (5) - 255 m
36. Doha (5) - 254 m
37. Miami (5) - 242 m
38. Tianjin (5) - 238 m
39. Sydney (5) - 230 m 

*The Rest*

Wuxi (4) - 328 m
Shenyang (4) - 305 m
Seattle (4) - 285 m
Charlotte (4) - 265 m
Madrid (4) - 250 m
Hwaseong (4) - 249 m
Minneapolis (4) - 241 m

Riyadh (3) - 311 m
Gold Coast (3) - 275 m
Cleveland (3) - 271 m
San Francisco (3) - 260 m
Manama (3) - 260 m
Hangzhou (3) - 258 m
Nagoya (3) - 247 m
Brisbane (3) - 243 m
*Calgary (3) - 236 m*
Perth (3) - 226 m
Mexico City (3) - 225 m
Denver (3) - 218 m

Taipei (2) - 448 m
Kuwait City (2) - 413 m
Kaohsiung (2) - 348 m
Nanning (2) - 276 m
Pittsburgh (2) - 256 m
Qingdao (2) - 249 m
Mumbai (2) - 249 m
Boston (2) - 241 m
Bucheon (2) - 238 m
Jeddah (2) - 235 m
Caracas (2) - 225 m
Daegu (2) - 225 m
Paris (2) - 225 m
Ulsan (2) - 202 m

Pyongyang (1) - 330 m
Abu Dhabi (1) - 310 m
Wenzhou (1) - 300 m
Istanbul (1) - 261 m
Chengdu (1) - 260 m
Oklahoma City (1) - 259 m
Indianapolis (1) - 253 m
Cheonan (1) - 250 m
Tel Aviv (1) - 244 m
Changsa (1) - 240 m
Jersey City (1) - 238 m
Istanbul (1) - 238 m
Fukuoka (1) - 234 m
Penang (1) - 232 m
Urumqi (1) - 230 m
Xi'an (1) - 228 m
Guiyang (1) - 228 m
Mobile (1) - 227 m
Pattaya (1) - 226 m
Las Vegas (1) - 224 m
Johannesburg (1) - 223 m
Detroit (1) - 222 m
Hanamatsu (1) - 213 m
New Orleans (1) - 212 m
Casablanca (1) - 210 m
Nantong (1) - 210 m
Austin (1) - 208 m
Montréal (1) - 205 m
Tulsa (1) - 203 m
Cincinnati (1) - 201 m
Kish (1) - 200 m
Zhengzhou (1) - 200 m


----------



## Pals_RGB

KillerZavatar said:


> Mumbai, Tianjin and Shenyang would be interesting to know as well, they have a lot U/C currently


^^^^

*MUMBAI*

*Complete* - 


Imperial tower 1 -------- 254m ---- 62fl
Imperial tower 2 -------- 254m ---- 62fl
Lodha Bellissimo A & B----222m ---- 53fl
Lodha Bellissimo C--------222m----- 53fl
Kohinoor square -------- 203m -- -- 52fl
Vivarea 1 ---------------200m ---- 45fl
Vivarea 2 ---------------200m ---- 45fl
Vivarea 3 ---------------200m ---- 45fl

*Under Construction* - 


World one ------------ 442m ----- 117fl
Oasis worli ----------- 372m ----- 85fl
DB Crown 1 ----------- 337m ---- 75fl
DB Crown 2 ----------- 337m ---- 75fl
Palais royale ---------- 320m ----- 75fl
Minerva -------------- 304m ------ 82fl
Namaste tower ------- 301m ----- 62fl
Omkar worli 1 --------- 300m+ ---- (??)
Omkar worli 2 ----- -- 300m+ ----- (??)
Omkar worli 3 -------- 300m+ ----- (??)
IB Sky suites --------- 291m ------ 75fl
IB Sky forest -------- 281m ------- 80fl
One Avigna park ----- 266m ------- 64fl
Nathani heights -------262m ------- 72fl
Nirvana 1 ------------ 250m ------- 61fl
Ahuja towers ------- - 250m ---- -- 53fl
Oasis 2-------- ------ 239m ------- 52fl
World crest -------- - 223m ------- 57fl
Orbit terraces ------ - 207m ------- 61fl
Lodha Dioro 1-------- 205m ------- 60+
Lodha Dioro 2-------- 205m ------- 60+
Lodha Elisium 1 ------ 205m ------- 60+
Lodha Elisium 2 ------ 205m ------- 60+
Lodha Evoq --- ----- 205m ----- -- 60+
Omkar Altamonte 1- - ( ??? ) ------ 73fl
Omkar Altamonte 2--- ( ??? ) ------ 65fl
RNA metropolis ------ ( ??? ) ------ 67fl
Lodha Fiorenza ------ ( ??? ) ------ 62fl
Signia High ---------- 200m ------- 55fl
One Indiabulls 1 ----- 200+ ------- 50+
One Indiabulls 2 ----- 200+ ------- 50+
DB orchid enclave 1 - ( ??? ) ------ 56fl
DB orchid enclave 2 - ( ??? ) ------ 56fl
IB Sky forest 2 ------ 200m+ ----- 60fl
IB Sky -------------- 200m+ ----- 48fl
Crescent Bay 1 ------ 200m+ ------ ??
Crescent Bay 2 ------ 200m+ ------ ??
 *APPROVED / SITE PREP* - 


HBS Skylink 1 -------- 300m ------- 80fl
HBS Skylink 2 -------- 300m ------- 80fl
 Century IT ---------- 300m ------- 59fl
 ICC 1 --------------- 300m+ ------ 79fl
 ICC 2 ---------------- 300m+ ----- 79fl
 DB Orchid crown 3 ---- 250+ ------- 50fl+
 The park 1 ----------- 268m ------- 78fl
 the park 2 ----------- 268m ------- 78fl
 the park 3
 the park 4
 the park 5
Hubtown Realms ----- 260m ----- 60fl
 Four seasons T2 ----- 250m ------ ??
 trump tower --------- 240m+ --- - 77fl
Kalpataru elan ------- (??) ------- 74fl
Ariana Parel ---------- (??) -------75fl
Lodha Venezia 1 - ---- ( ??? ) ----- 68fl
 Lodha Venezia 2 ----- ( ??? ) ------ 68fl
Imperial 4 ------------ 200m+ ----- (??)
Eon tower ---------- ( ??? ) ------ 65fl
 Richa tower --------- 227m ------ 62fl
 Wadhwa project ----- (??) ------- 60fl
 Beaumonte 1 -------- (??) ------- 60fl
 Beaumonte 2 -------- (??) ------- 60fl
 Godrej Byculla -------- 200m+ ---- 50fl+
 Altamount road ------ 200m+ ----- 48fl
 Shreeepati estate ---- (??) ------- 82fl
 Lodha vanezia 1 - --- 200m+ ----- 68fl
 Lodha vanezia 2 ----- 200m+ ----- 68fl
 Vivarea fourth tow ---- 200+ ----- 45fl+
 Shreepati skies ------ 301m ------ 88fl
 Saifee burhani upliftment project -- (One tower above 200m)
 K Raheja corp project - (Might reach 200m)
 

*PROPOSED / ON HOLD *- 

**I will leave this blank, bcoz it will be a long list.**


----------



## hunser

New York is at 58 buildings. Tallest: 1WTC, 419m - topped out and nearly completed. 
Under construction: 9
To resume construction in the next month(s): 3
On hold: 2
Proposed: 42

*1,000 footers:*

1. One World Trade Center, 1787ft (544,7m), Topped Out
2. Shvo Central Park Tower, 1640ft+ (500m+), Proposed
3. 1 Vanderbilt, 1640ft+ (500m+), Proposed
4. Nordstrom Tower, 1432ft (434m), Site Preparation 
5. 432 Park Avenue, 1396ft (425,1m), Under Construction 
6. 111 West 57th Street, 1350ft (411,5m), Site Preparation
7. Two World Trade Center, 1349ft (411,2m), Under Construction (currently on hold)
8. Hudson Yards North Tower, 1337ft (407,5m), Approved
9. Empire State Building, 1250ft (381m), Completed [1,454ft (443,2m) when counting the spire]
10. 15 Penn PLaza, 1216ft (370,6m), Approved
11. One Manhattan West, 1216ft (370,6m), Approved
12. Bank of America Tower, 1200ft (365,8m), Completed
13. Three World Trade Center, 1155ft (352m), Under Construction
14. Conde Nast Building, 1118ft (340,7m), Completed [when counting the spire]
15. The Girasole, 1060ft (323,1m), Approved (likely to exceed 1400ft)
16. Tower Verre, 1050ft (320m), Approved
17. Chrysler Building, 1046ft (318,8m), Completed
18. New York Times Tower, 1046ft (318,8m), Completed
19. 80 South Street, 1018ft (310m), Approved
20. One57, 1005ft (306,3m), Topped Out
21. Sherwood Tower (34th & 10th), 1000ft+ (304,8m+), Proposed
22. 34th & 8th, 1000ft+ (304,8m+), Proposed
23. 138 East 50th Sreet, 1000ft+ (304,8m+), Proposed
24. 237 Park, 1000ft+ (304,8m+), Proposed
25. 425 Park Avenue, 1000ft+ (304,8m+), Proposed
26. 2 Hudson Boulevard, 1000ft+ (304,8m+), Proposed
27. 341 Madison, 1000ft+ (304,8m+), Proposed
28. Park Lane tower, 1000ft+ (304,8m+), Proposed



*900 footers: *

1. Four World Trade Center, 977ft (297,8m), Topped Out
2. Equinox Tower, 950ft (290m), Approved
3. American International Building, 952ft (290,2m), Completed
4. Bloomberg Tower, 941ft (286,6m), Completed [when counting the spire]
5. One Madison Avenue, 937ft (285,6m), Proposed
6. Two Manhattan West, 935ft (285m), Approved
7. 40 Wall Street, 927ft (282,6m), Completed
8. 30 Park Place, 926ft (282,4m), Under Construction (currently on hold, work to resume soon)
9. Citigroup Center, 915ft (278,9m), Completed
10. Hudson Yards South Tower, 905ft (275,8m), Under Construction (aka Coach Tower)
11. 425 Park Avenue, 905ft (275,8m), Approved


*
800 footers:*

1. Beekman Tower, 891ft (271,6m), Completed
2. 22 Thames Street, 886 (269m), Proposed
3. One Hudson Yards, 877ft (267,3m), Approved
4. Trump World Tower, 861ft (262,4m), Completed
5. Port Authority Bus Terminal Tower, 856ft (261m), Approved (design change)
6. 425 Park Avenue, 855ft (260,6m), Approved
7. GE Building, 850ft (259,1m), Completed
8. Hudson Yards Culture Tower, 825ft (251,4m), Proposed
9. 56 Leonard Street, 821ft (250,2m), Under Construction 
10. Cityspire Center, 814ft (248,1m), Completed
11. One Chase Manhattan Plaza, 813ft (247,8m), Completed
12. Met Life Building, 808ft (246,3m), Completed
13. Three Manhattan West, 800ft+ (244m+), Proposed


*700 footers:*

1. Woolworth Building, 792ft (241m), Completed
2. 1 Worldwide Plaza, 778ft (237m), Completed 
3. Carnegie Hall Tower, 757ft (231m), Completed
4. 383 Madison Avenue, 755ft (230m), Completed
5. 1715 Broadway, 753ft (230m), Topped Out
6. AXA Center, 752ft (229m), Completed
7. One Penn Plaza, 750ft (229m), Completed
8. 1251 Avenue of the Americas , 750ft (229m), Completed
9. Time Warner Center North Tower, 749ft (228m), Completed
10. Time Warner Center South Tower, 749ft (228m), Completed
11. Goldman Sachs Headquarters, 749ft (228m), Completed
12. 60 Wall Street, 745ft (227m), Completed
13. One Astor Plaza, 745ft (227m), Completed
14. 1 Liberty Plaza, 743ft (226m), Completed
15. 20 Exchange Place, 741ft (226m), Completed
16. 7 World Trade Center, 741ft (226m), Completed
17. Three World Financial Center, 739ft (225m), Completed
18. Bertelsmann Building, 733ft (223m), Completed
19. 45 East 60th Street, 725ft (221m), Proposed
20. Times Square Tower, 726ft (221m), Completed
21. Metropolitan Tower, 716ft (218m), Completed 
22. 250 East 57th Street, 715ft (218m), Under Construction
23. 50 West Street, 714ft (218m), Under Construction (currently on hold, work to resume soon)
24. 610 Lexington Avenue, 712ft (217m), Under Construction (currently on hold) 
25. Nobu Hotel and Residences, 709ft (216m), Approved
26. JPMorganChase Tower, 707ft (216m), Completed
27. General Motors Building, 705ft (215m), Completed
28. Metropolitan Life Tower, 700ft (213m), Completed
29. 5 World Trade Center, 700ft+ (213m+), Approved


*600 footers:*

1. 500 Fifth Avenue, 697ft (212m), Completed
2. Americas Tower, 692ft (211m), Completed 
3. Solow Building, 689ft (210m), Completed
4. HSBC Bank Building, 688ft (210m), Completed 
5. 55 Water Street, 687ft (209m), Completed
6. 277 Park Avenue, 687ft (209m), Completed
7. 1585 Broadway, 685ft (209m), Completed
8. Random House Tower, 684ft (208m), Completed
9. Four Seasons Hotel, 682ft (208m), Completed
10. Citypoint Tower 1 (Downtown Brooklyn), 680ft (207,3m), Approved 
11. McGraw-Hill Building, 674ft (205m), Completed
12. Lincoln Building, 673ft (205m), Completed
13. Citicorp Building, 673ft (205m), Completed
14. Barclay Tower, 673ft (205m), Completed
15. Paramount Plaza, 670ft (204m), Completed
16. 440 West 42nd Street, 669ft (204m), Completed
17. Trump Tower, 664ft (202m), Completed 
18. 514 11th Avenue, 656ft+ (200m+), Proposed 
19. Public New York (855 6th Avenue), 656ft+ (200m+), Proposed
20. 111 Washington Street, 656ft+ (200m+), Proposed
21. Silver Towers 1, 656ft (200m), Completed
22, Silver Towers 2, 656ft (200m), Completed


----------



## isaidso

Thanks. I'll edit above.


----------



## Pals_RGB

Edit - Double post bcoz of thread merged. please refer to the above post.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^O my god, I guess Shenzhen and Shenyang together doesn't reach this number of construction :nuts::nuts: And most of them are residental. I am waiting for an office boom, then Mumbai will be worlds largest skyline I think.


----------



## isaidso

Thanks. Do you know if they're roof heights? Everything on here is roof height only, but i'll add them for now. For example, Imperial Tower I & II each have a roof height of only 210m.


----------



## Pals_RGB

TowerVerre:) said:


> ^^O my god, I guess Shenzhen and Shenyang together doesn't reach this number :nuts::nuts: And most of them are residental. I am waiting for an office boom, then Mumbai will be worlds largest skyline I think.


Mumbai got its *first skyscraper in 2010*. And yeah, about 80% skyscrapers are residential.


----------



## Pals_RGB

isaidso said:


> Do you know if they're roof heights? Everything on here is roof height only, but i'll add them for now. Thanks.


Except for Imperial twins other six are are roof heights. I don't know the exact roof height of Imperial twins.

And plz don't go by Emporis or CTBUH for projects in Mumbai or any Chinese city.


----------



## isaidso

Thanks so much. :cheers1:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*

Since there already London and Paris were posted, I do not want you to withhold Frankfurt.

*built (5)*

1. Commerzbank Tower= 259m
2. Messeturm= 256m
3. Westend Tower= 208m
4. Main Tower= 200m
5. Tower 185= 200m

proposed (4)

Millennium Tower= 369m
Frankfurter Stadthöfe= 228m
Tower 1= 212m
Bahn Tower= 200m


----------



## isaidso

Thank you, but Frankfurt was already listed. #33 with 5 skyscrapers, tallest 259m.


----------



## univer

this member says Hong Kong has 125 buildings 200m+.
http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=525870&extra=page%3D1&page=1
^^but maybe he has overestimate because some buildings, for example Manhattan Hill(4 buildings) and The Merton(3 buildings) height is just 197m. Island Resort is 4 buildings, not 9...

This is my list : 
*Hong Kong 200m+ COMPLETED Roof Height*

1 International Commerce Centre 484m 108f
2	Two International Finance Centre 412m 88f
3	Nina Tower 319m 80f
4	Central Plaza 309m(374) 78f
5	Bank of China Tower 305m(367) 70f
6	One Island East 298m 69f
7	The Center 292m(346) 73f
8	Cheung Kong Center 283m	63f
9=	The Cullinan North Tower 270m 68f
9=	The Cullinan South Tower 270m 68f
11	The Masterpiece 261 64
12	Sorrento 1 256 75
13	Langham Place Office Tower 255 59
14	Highcliff 252 72
15	The Harbourside 251 73
16	Manulife Plaza 240 52
17	Sorrento 2 236 66

18=	The Harbourfront Landmark 233 70
19	The Arch 231 65
20	Cosco Tower 228 53
21=	The Belcher's Tower 5 227	61
22=	The Belcher's Tower 6 227 61
23=	The Belcher's Tower 1 221 63
24=	The Belcher's Tower 2 221 63

25=	The Summit 220 65
26	Grand Promenade 2–5 219 66
27	Sorrento 3 218 64
28	Hopewell Centre 216 64
29=	LOHAS Park Le Prestige Tower B 215 70
30	Sun Hung Kai Centre 215 56
31=	The Belcher's Tower 3 214 61
32=	The Belcher's Tower 8 214 61
33	Island Shangri-La 213 57
34=	Victoria Towers 1 213 62
35=	Victoria Towers 2 213 62 
36=	Victoria Towers 3 213 62
37=	Shining Heights	213 55
38=	Sorrento 5 212 62
39=	Indi Home 212 56

40=	LOHAS Park The Capitol Oslo Tower 210 69
41=	LOHAS Park The Capitol Whistler Tower 210 69
42=	One International Finance Centre 210 38
43=	Grand Promenade 1 209 63
44=	Grand Promenade 6 209 63
45=	Sorrento 6 206 676	60
46=	LOHAS Park The Capitol Madrid Tower 206 67
47=	LOHAS Park The Capitol Milan Tower 206 67
48=	Citibank Plaza 206 51
49=	May House 206 47
50= Bellagio Tower 1-5 206 64f
51=	Metro Town Tower 1 205 62
52=	Metro Town Tower 2 205 62
53=	Four Seasons Place 205 55
54 Hysan Palace 204 36f
55=	Tregunter 3 202(220) 68f
56=	Island Resort Tower 6–7 202 60
57=	Island Resort Tower 8–9 202 60
58=	Island Resort Tower 3–5 202 60
59=	Island Resort Tower 1–2 202 60

60	China Online Centre 201 52
61	LOHAS Park Le Prestige Tower A 200 65
62.	LOHAS Park The Capitol Florence Tower 200 65
63. Chelsea Park 1 ~200m 59f
*64.* Chelsea Park 2 ~200m 59f

P/S : Le Point Tower 6;7;8 60f ~198m 
Le Point Tower 9;10 59f ~195m (Phase 2 of Metro Town who both 62 floors tower= 205m , both 57 floors tower = 188m) 
Lohas Park La Splendeur A 63f ~194m (because the 65f Lohas Park The Capitol = 200m ; and both 67f = 206m ) 
Primrose Hill has 58 floors (and not 68 floors) , so less than 200m.


----------



## QuantumX

Isaidso, is your list based on what's already completed or does it include U/C and proposed?


----------



## IThomas

Why my post with updates was deleted?


----------



## QuantumX

IThomas said:


> Why my post with updates was deleted?


We are only counting buildings that are completed here and that 200 meters to the roof.


----------



## IThomas

QuantumX said:


> We are only counting buildings that are completed here and that 200 meters to the roof.


Ok... then two skyscrapers are imminent to be completed in Italy


----------



## QuantumX

IThomas said:


> Ok... then two skyscrapers are imminent to be completed in Italy


I'm happy for new skyscraper development anywhere on this planet. I love very tall buildings. :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

*IThomas:* Just let us know when they top out and what Italian city they're in. We'd be more than happy to add them.


----------



## Kimiwind1184

Kimiwind1184 said:


> I told you earlier to correct the number of skyscrapers in Tokyo. But for vague reasons, you keep ignoring my post. What is exactly the point of your thread? To put your false outdated infos or to put merely the data that you like or what exactly?
> 
> This doesn't look very professionnal at all.
> 
> Well!!!!


I'm still waiting for your feedback sir ! I wouldn't have expected this childish way from a Moderator! 

Another Japanese city that shows a wrong data is Osaka. I don't know from where you get your sources, but apparently you don't have much knowledge about the Japanese urban developments.

Osaka, at the moment, has *5* towers above 200 meters and not *6* like your earlier posts claim.

The current 5 towers in Osaka are:

*Abeno Harukas: 300 m
Osaka World Trade Center: 256 m
Kitahama Tower: 209 m
X Tower Osaka Bay: 200 m
ORC 200: 200 m*

:cheers:


----------



## univer

^^So Tokyo has 23 buildings,and Osaka has 5 buildings

And I missed two completed buildings in Guangzhou (latest update a year ago)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1236991

So Guangzhou has 27 


univer said:


> *Guangzhou* *200m+ Roof Height*
> 
> 1.Guangzhou International Finance Center 438m
> CITIC Plaza	322m
> The Pinnacle 312m
> Pearl River Tower	310m
> Fortune Center 309m T/O
> Leatop Plaza 302m
> R&F Yingkai Square 296m T/O
> GT Land Landmark Plaza South Tower 208m T/O
> Tianhui Plaza C3	270m (unknown roof height)
> 10.China International Center - Tower B 269m
> 
> Bank of Guangzhou Tower 267m
> Guangdong Telecom Plaza	260m
> R&F Centre 243m
> Dapeng International Plaza 232m
> Kingold Tower 227m
> Victory Plaza 223m
> OneLink Walk Office Tower 218m
> Tianhebei Tower	212m T/O
> Taikoo Hui Office Tower 1 211m
> 20.Vertical City 208m T/O
> 
> GT Land Landmark Plaza North Tower 207m T/O
> Center Plaza 202m
> Pearl River International Building 201m
> Guangdong International Hotel 200m
> 25.Greenland Plaza	200m T/O


26. Aiqun Huijing Wan 1 200m
27. Aiqun Huijing Wan 2 200m


----------



## wino

alheaine said:


> how did metro manila have 14 buildings with 200m+ roof height?
> 
> so far, these are the ones i can account for with roof heights exceeding 200m or so without any architectural spires/crowns included..just correct me if i'm wrong..:lol::
> 
> *completed or t/o*
> 1. Gramercy Residences - 250m
> 2. PBCOM Tower - 241m
> 3. Discovery Primea - 239m
> 4. Knightsbridge Residences - 220m
> 5. One Rockwell West Tower - 210m
> 6. UnionBank Plaza - 206m
> 7. St. Francis Shangri-la Place 1 - 200m+
> 8. St. Francis Shangri-la Place 2 - 200m+
> 9. Petron Megaplaza - 200m+
> 10. Philamlife Tower - 200m
> 
> *u/c*
> 11. Stratford Residences - 250m+
> 12. Grand Hyatt - 250m+
> 13. Shangri-la at The Fort - 250m
> 14. Trump Tower - 240m+
> 15. One Shangri-la Place 1 - 220m+
> 16. One Shangri-la Place 2 - 220m+
> 17. The Royalton - 220m+
> 18. The Suites - 220m
> 19. BDO Tower - 210m
> 20. St. Regis Residences 1 - 210m
> 21. Edades Tower - 205m
> 22. Grand Riviera Suites - 200m+
> 23. Shang Salcedo Place - 200m+
> 24. GA Sky Suites - 200m+
> 25. Hyundai HQ - 200m+
> 26. St. Regis Residences 2 - 200m
> 27. Burgundy Empire Tower - 200m
> 28. The Viridian - 200m
> 29. Milano Residences - 200m
> 30. Wil Tower Mall 1 - 200m
> 31. Wil Tower Mall 2 - 200m
> 
> 
> *on hold/approved/prepped*
> 32. Skycity - 300m+
> 33. Movenpick Hotel - 250m+
> 34. Kirov Tower - 200m+
> 35. Garden Towers - 200m+
> 
> *...*
> Greenbelt Lorenzo Tower(205m), Golden Empire Tower(203m) and One Corporate Centre(202m) has a spire
> BSA Twin Towers has a roof height of 196m (spire: 215m)
> GT International Tower has a roof height of 181m (fin: 217m)


nice list!!
I was planning to make one as well, but just didn't have time and information.. 

this actually verifies my expectation of Manila.
But I am still surprised that the number of construction is more than double the current number.


wino said:


> I expect Manila jumping in the ranks here in the next 1-3 years
> (It has been doing so at the other lists as well)


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Kimiwind1184 said:


> I told you earlier to correct the number of skyscrapers in Tokyo. But for vague reasons, you keep ignoring my post. What is exactly the point of your thread? To put your false outdated infos or to put merely the data that you like or what exactly?
> 
> This doesn't look very professionnal at all.
> 
> Well!!!!


Tokyo has 24 buildings over 200m so if that's your concern, you are correct.
http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/cre...ist_company=&completionsthrough=on&list_year=


----------



## Kimiwind1184

Manitopiaaa said:


> Tokyo has 24 buildings over 200m so if that's your concern, you are correct.
> http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/cre...ist_company=&completionsthrough=on&list_year=


Ah well, 24 or 23 buildings, it depends. CTBUH says that Sompo Japan building is 200 meters. Actually it's 193 meters to the roof. Most Japanese blogs, however, considers the building a 200 meters tower. Some Japanese count to antenna, and I wouldn't consider it 200 meters if it's indeed counted to antenna. That's why I wanted to keep to the safe side and suggest only 23 buildings instead of 24. Anyways thanks for the link.


----------



## alheaine

wino said:


> nice list!!
> I was planning to make one as well, but just didn't have time and information..
> 
> this actually verifies my expectation of Manila.
> But I am still surprised that the number of construction is more than double the current number.


^^
me too..i wasn't expecting that much..but the u/c in Manila will definitely catapult it in higher ranks 3-5yrs from now..kay: and many more approved towers to come..so let's just wait and count..:lol:

and there's tons of buildings above 100m or 150m..


----------



## isaidso

Kimiwind1184 said:


> I told you earlier to correct the number of skyscrapers in Tokyo. But for vague reasons, you keep ignoring my post. What is exactly the point of your thread? To put your false outdated infos or to put merely the data that you like or what exactly?
> 
> This doesn't look very professionnal at all.
> 
> Well!!!!





Kimiwind1184 said:


> I'm still waiting for your feedback sir ! I wouldn't have expected this childish way from a Moderator! I don't know from where you get your sources, but apparently you don't have much knowledge about the Japanese urban developments.


I didn't ignore the post about Tokyo, I didn't see it. The data table is a joint collaboration from forum members on SSC. I'm not sure how you expect anyone to be up to date on all construction happening globally. If you can't learn any manners and continue to make defamatory remarks, stop frequenting this thread.


----------



## isaidso

teresabaixue said:


> For Tianjin one building has been missed
> Shenglong International Finance Center 225.57m 738ft 52floor T/O


Thanks teresabaixue.


----------



## isaidso

KillerZavatar said:


> it is rather depressing how difficult it is to compile lists like this.


Agree. Only when you try to tackle it does the complexity and work load become apparent. Thankfully we have some great contributors, but unfortunately a couple bad apples who don't appreciate all the hard work that went into it.


----------



## Kimiwind1184

isaidso said:


> I didn't ignore the post about Tokyo, I didn't see it. The data table is a joint collaboration from forum members on SSC. I'm not sure how you expect anyone to be up to date on all construction happening globally. If you can't learn any manners and continue to make defamatory remarks, stop frequenting this thread.


You did, obviously! For what reason, I don't want to know. But you still insist that you didn't see it, so you don't lose your reputation here. 
I don't think I did something wrong. You just didn't like it when I wrote clear bold words that, of course, targeted only your attitude towards my post.
You, being responsible of this thread, I'm sure you scan it post by post. Not only that, but ironically you quoted my comment of which it stated that Tokyo has 23 buildings. Stop playing the innocent, we are tired of this games.

Anyways!


----------



## QuantumX

Kimiwind1184 said:


> You did, obviously! For what reason, I don't want to know. But you still insist that you didn't see it, so you don't lose your reputation here.
> I don't think I did something wrong. You just didn't like it when I wrote clear bold words that, of course, targeted only your attitude towards my post.
> You, being responsible of this thread, I'm sure you scan it post by post. Not only that, but ironically you quoted my comment of which it stated that Tokyo has 23 buildings. Stop playing the innocent, we are tired of this games.
> 
> Anyways!


It's not something worth getting this bent out of shape about.


----------



## wino

yeah.. let's all just move on..


----------



## isaidso

Kimiwind1184 said:


> You did, obviously! For what reason, I don't want to know. But you still insist that you didn't see it, so you don't lose your reputation here.
> 
> I don't think I did something wrong. You just didn't like it when I wrote clear bold words that, of course, targeted only your attitude towards my post.
> You, being responsible of this thread, I'm sure you scan it post by post.


I didn't see it and you have a lot of nerve coming in here and saying what you have about someone you don't know. I suggest you read SSC policy about respect for others and acceptable behaviour. 



Kimiwind1184 said:


> Not only that, but ironically you quoted my comment of which it stated that Tokyo has 23 buildings. Stop playing the innocent, we are tired of this games.
> 
> Anyways!


WRONG! I quite clearly responded to and quoted post #542 (not post #541). Go look for yourself. Why on earth you would think that I have some vendetta against some random person is a beyond me. I suppose next you're going to tell me that I have a bias against Tokyo? 

I spend many hours a week trying to make this thread enjoyable for people only to have some ungrateful person insult me and attack my character? So I can expect no apology from you I suppose?


----------



## Kimiwind1184

isaidso said:


> I didn't see it and you have a lot of nerve coming in here and saying what you have about someone you don't know. I suggest you read SSC policy about respect for others and acceptable behaviour.
> 
> 
> 
> WRONG! I quite clearly responded to and quoted post #542 (not post #541). Go look for yourself. Why on earth you would think that I have some vendetta against some random person is a beyond me. I suppose next you're going to tell me that I have a bias against Tokyo?
> 
> I spend many hours a week trying to make this thread enjoyable for people only to have some ungrateful person insult me and attack my character? So I can expect no apology from you I suppose?


I didn't insult you man. Maybe I misjudged you. I thought you ignored it, or maybe you read it somehow but weren't sure if my infos were correct and accurate. Anyway, I will believe what you said, and basing on my earlier quotes, *I apologize*. 

Of course I have respect for you like for any other contributor in this forum. I indeed appreciate your hard work. Otherwise, I wouldn't drop a line here at the first hand.

Let's keep going. If there are some new infos I will post them here.

Sincerely!


----------



## BrickellResidence

if a skyscraper under construction reaches the 200m barrier it will be added to the list or until completion?


----------

